# how to defend against a possible US invasion of Pakistan ?



## bubble123

Lately there has been a lot of talk about US invasion of FATA.

We could of course say that it would never happen(i wish it were true) but keeping US track record in mind it is very possible.

So now the question arises what would be our reaction if US invades FATA. How can we defend ourselves ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## blood

apologize to U.S and the world for all the wrong things you have done , stop supporting terrorists and hope they forgive you

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## mr42O

Make a hitlist of place important to Americans like there miltary base in middel east. There dogi Isreal. And any country which allow american to use there land to attack Pakistan. 

Fire all what ever u have to these places also India since they are pumping americans. Start with Isreal . After few hours most of American bases near us will be gone than fight them..

---------- Post added at 05:38 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:37 PM ----------




blood said:


> apologize to U.S and the world for all the wrong things you have done , stop supporting terrorists and hope they forgive you



u will begg us if americans find to do some thing silly. U will not be here to find out what will happen next since India will be history

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## AkhandIndia

dont worry india is with you
our PM has given a speech in UN against the violation of sovereignty of countries.


----------



## King123

mr42O said:


> u will begg us if americans find to do some thing silly. U will not be here to find out what will happen next since India will be history



You are giving too much of importance to yourself. We can fight whole Pakistan with 1/4th of capability. It would be turned opposite if we do anything.

But we won't indulge in any such things, We neither need nor it will make any difference to us. So Stick with US-Pakistan. India has nothing to do with it.


----------



## mautkimaut

mr42O said:


> Make a hitlist of place important to Americans like there miltary base in middel east. There dogi Isreal. And any country which allow american to use there land to attack Pakistan.
> 
> Fire all what ever u have to these places also India since they are pumping americans. Start with Isreal . After few hours most of American bases near us will be gone than fight them..
> 
> ---------- Post added at 05:38 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:37 PM ----------
> 
> 
> 
> u will begg us if americans find to do some thing silly. U will not be here to find out what will happen next since India will be history




rantings of a mad man..You will be sent to oblivion


----------



## my name is arya

what a crap 

usa is not going to attack , its beeter for pakistan if they act against hardliner


----------



## Veritas

take up the job of interpreter.


----------



## Mujraparty

mr42O said:


> Make a hitlist of place important to Americans like there miltary base in middel east. There dogi Isreal. And any country which allow american to use there land to attack Pakistan.
> 
> Fire all what ever u have to these places also India since they are pumping americans. Start with Isreal . After few hours most of American bases near us will be gone than fight them..
> 
> 
> ---------- Post added at 05:38 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:37 PM ----------
> 
> 
> 
> u will begg us if americans find to do some thing silly. U will not be here to find out what will happen next since India will be history





empty threat of a Pakistani sitting in Norway


----------



## Drawn_Sword_of_God

considring normal pakistanis are more armed then our Army, it is highly unlikely the US will dare to declare war against pakistan. especially with its crippled economy

---------- Post added at 09:07 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:06 PM ----------

dont reply to the sily indians, let them troll so they can sleep better at nights

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## blood

Drawn_Sword_of_God said:


> considring normal pakistanis are more armed then our Army, it is highly unlikely the US will dare to declare war against pakistan. especially with its crippled economy
> 
> ---------- Post added at 09:07 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:06 PM ----------
> 
> dont reply to the sily indians, let them troll so they can sleep better at nights



36.5% americans have guns in their homes , so .......


----------



## American Pakistani

Why Indian trolls(not all) are messing every thread about US-Pakistan? It is reputed forum, contribute in a serious & positive manner instead of trolling & hijacking every thread.

I do hope Mods will take action.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Patrician

mr42O said:


> Make a hitlist of place important to Americans like there miltary base in middel east. There dogi Isreal. And any country which allow american to use there land to attack Pakistan.
> 
> Fire all what ever u have to these places also India since they are pumping americans. Start with Isreal . After few hours most of American bases near us will be gone than fight them..
> 
> ---------- Post added at 05:38 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:37 PM ----------
> 
> 
> 
> u will begg us if americans find to do some thing silly. U will not be here to find out what will happen next since India will be history




Baah!

That's what we call 'Geedad Bhapki'....

Now go and have some hot chocolate.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Drawn_Sword_of_God

blood said:


> 36.5% americans have guns in their homes , so .......


okay...we are talking about a US attack on pakistan, not a opposite. Besides do you think those civilian americans will become soldiers? 
use ur brain man

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Peregrine

It's time for Pakistan to play smart and hit the raw nerve, For starters, by threatening America with nuclear proliferation in Middle East, will throw aMerIcanS into a tizz. Secondly, wars are to brave & vigilant not mighty........So bring it on, Yankee-Doodles!


----------



## American Pakistani

@ thread, I don't think US going to attack Pakistan. Looking at current US situation, that is terrible position of economy, stucked badly in wars, jobless people in US, increasing poverty, etc, it is impossible for US to attack world's 7th powerful country with huge professional army, world's powerful intelligence agency, heavily populated, for atleast 4 decades.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Patrician

Peregrine said:


> It's time for Pakistan to play smart and hit the raw nerve, For starters, by threatening America with nuclear proliferation in Middle East, will throw aMerIcanS into a tizz. Secondly, wars are to brave & vigilant not mighty........So bring it on, Yankee-Doodles!



Openly threatening nuke proliferation will be a declaration of war upon the UN and the IAEA i.e. the entire world. 

I'm sure you'd want better for Pakistan.

...and cut the internet jingoism. 

We both know where you will be if and when Uncle Sam decides to pick up the stick.


----------



## somebozo

blood said:


> apologize to U.S and the world for all the wrong things you have done , stop supporting terrorists and hope they forgive you


We unlike you do one believe in bowing down to a materialistic power.
We will play strategy. 

First step would be to capture as many US ground troops alive possible. 
Next step would be to amputee them in random order, someone legs and someone arm.

Third, send them back to USA with medals as war vetrans. 

A dead soldier is a hero, a disabled soldier is a demotivator.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## bubble123

Plz guyz discuss it in a civil manner. Its a very serious matter. What are our options if US invades FATA. Would we remain quiet just like the way we do on drones or OBL raid.



American Pakistani said:


> @ thread, I don't think US going to attack Pakistan. Looking at current US situation, that is terrible position of economy, stucked badly in wars, jobless people in US, increasing poverty, etc, it is impossible for US to attack world's 7th powerful country with huge professional army, world's powerful intelligence agency, heavily populated, for atleast 4 decades.



Don't you think the Obama would start a new war and a more serious one this time in order to give rise to American nationalism and divert the attention of population to win the election.


----------



## Patrician

somebozo said:


> We unlike you do one believe in bowing down to a materialistic power.
> We will play strategy.
> 
> First step would be to capture as many US ground troops alive possible.
> Next step would be to amputee them in random order, someone legs and someone arm.
> 
> Third, send them back to USA with medals as war vetrans.
> 
> A dead soldier is a hero, a disabled soldier is a demotivator.



I only hope your Generals are also as intelligent and good strategists as you are .


----------



## blood

somebozo said:


> We unlike you do one believe in bowing down to a materialistic power.
> We will play strategy.
> 
> First step would be to capture as many US ground troops alive possible.
> Next step would be to amputee them in random order, someone legs and someone arm.
> 
> Third, send them back to USA with medals as war vetrans.
> 
> A dead soldier is a hero, a disabled soldier is a demotivator.



the u.s troops will never put their boots on pakistani soil , they will just bomb you with their 5 generation aircrafts , they might even use india as their base and get logistic support , the pak army will not be able to fight the combined strength's of india and usa


----------



## Patrician

bubble123 said:


> Plz guyz discuss it in a civil manner. Its a very serious matter. What are our options if US invades FATA. Would we remain quiet just like the way we do on drones or OBL raid.



Frankly, you don't seem to be having too many options. 

What can you do?

Shoot down drones? That will declaration of war upon the sole superpower and that too when it has hundreds of troops in your backyard. 

Cut-off supplies? That will cut the umbilical cord of money and weapons that feed your army and its Jarnails. Besides, the Americans have their backup plans in place. 

I honestly do not see much that you can do if Uncle Sam decides to take things to the next level.


----------



## mautkimaut

somebozo said:


> We unlike you do one believe in bowing down to a materialistic power.
> We will play strategy.
> 
> First step would be to capture as many US ground troops alive possible.
> Next step would be to amputee them in random order, someone legs and someone arm.
> 
> Third, send them back to USA with medals as war vetrans.
> 
> A dead soldier is a hero, a disabled soldier is a demotivator.



In case of a war with US are you sure there would be enough of Pakistanis left ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Drawn_Sword_of_God

blood said:


> the u.s troops will never put their boots on pakistani soil , they will just bomb you with their 5 generation aircrafts , they might even use india as their base and get logistic support , the pak army will not be able to fight the combined strength's of india and usa


has that tactic worked on afghanistan? those cavemen "taliban" are still giving americans a run for their money
when someone who doesnt have a clue on the topic, yet comments on it, then the result will be something similar to ur post.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## blood

best option for pakistan would be to apologize and try to improve ties with usa.......


----------



## American Pakistani

bubble123 said:


> Plz guyz discuss it in a civil manner. Its a very serious matter. What are our options if US invades FATA. Would we remain quiet just like the way we do on drones or OBL raid.
> 
> 
> 
> *Don't you think the Obama would start a new war and a more serious one this time in order to give rise to American nationalism and divert the attention of population to win the election.*



I don't think so. Currently US is having serious economic crises, it's debt has equal it's GDP, companies are closing & alot of jobless people are there in US, poverty is increasing. So today Americans are eager to hear anything related to jobs creation instead of opening a new war front & that also with a massive military power. It will not only be a political suicide but like US will hit its own foot by loosing more billions, increase of debts on US, death of soilders & most importantly US will loose it's strategic ally.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## PakShah

America would not invade Pakistan, because they don't have legitimate reason to do so. The Abbottabad raid was only tolerated due to the "Bin Laden" factor. Otherwise America invading Pakistan would be violating international laws, Pakistan's sovereignty and a declaration of war!


----------



## blood

Drawn_Sword_of_God said:


> has that tactic worked on afghanistan? those cavemen "taliban" are still giving americans a run for their money
> when someone who doesnt have a clue on the topic, yet comments on it, then the result will be something similar to ur post.



let me give you an example , if i want to search for a rat in a house , it might need a lot of time and patience , but what if i want to set that house on fire , all i need is a match box and some kerosene , here taliban is that rat and pakistan is that house , and the americans do have a lot of kerosene with them.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Patrician

PakShah said:


> America would not invade Pakistan, because they don't have legitimate reason to do so. The Abbottabad raid was only tolerated due to the "Bin Laden" factor. Otherwise America invading Pakistan would be violating international laws, Pakistan's sovereignty and a declaration of war!



Pakistan's sovereignty is already lost. 

I don't think anybody in Pakistan even thinks about that nowadays. 

Case in point being your National assembly's resolution against the drone strikes. 

When you yourself don't care about your sovereignty, why will Uncle Sam?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## American Pakistani

blood said:


> the u.s troops will never put their boots on pakistani soil , they will just bomb you with their 5 generation aircrafts , they might even use india as their base and get logistic support , the pak army will not be able to fight the combined *strength's of india *and usa



Don't jump up & down, India will be doomed if US attacks Pakistan. Can't you see what happen to Pakistan after US attacked Afghanistan?


----------



## bubble123

Patrician said:


> Frankly, you don't seem to be having too many options.
> 
> What can you do?
> 
> Shoot down drones? That will declaration of war upon the sole superpower and that too when it has hundreds of troops in your backyard.
> 
> Cut-off supplies? That will cut the umbilical cord of money and weapons that feed your army and its Jarnails. Besides, the Americans have their backup plans in place.
> 
> I honestly do not see much that you can do if Uncle Sam decides to take things to the next level.



If americans set foot on FATA and our army chooses to retaliates well then i guess it would be full fledge war and owing to our lack of long range nuclear delivery vehicles we would be the losers.



American Pakistani said:


> I don't think so. Currently US is having serious economic crises, it's debt has equal it's GDP, companies are closing & alot of jobless people are there in US, poverty is increasing. So today Americans are eager to hear anything related to jobs creation instead of opening a new war front & that also with a massive military power. It will not only be a political suicide but like US will hit its own foot by loosing more billions, increase of debts on US, death of soilders & most importantly US will loose it's strategic ally.



Yours POV is one of way of looking at things but if the war is serious enough and not just another walk in the park i guess opposite happening is also completely plausible.


----------



## crimemaster_gogo

bubble123 said:


> Lately there has been a lot of talk about US invasion of FATA.
> 
> We could of course say that it would never happen(i wish it were true) but keeping US track record in mind it is very possible.
> 
> So now the question arises what would be our reaction if US invades FATA. How can we defend ourselves ?



threaten India and Israel that you would nuke them both. once the Indian democratic diplomacy and Zionist planners take control then voila US retreats with apology.


----------



## Patrician

bubble123 said:


> *If americans set foot on FATA *and our army chooses to retaliates well then i guess it would be full fledge war and owing to our lack of long range nuclear delivery vehicles we would be the losers.



but why would they?

They are doing a pretty good job from the air itself. Besides, as wikileaks proved, the drones seem to have the approval of your very own arm chief. 

Who's talking war here, then?


----------



## Night_Raven

American Pakistani said:


> Don't jump up & down, India will be doomed if US attacks Pakistan. Can't you see what happen to Pakistan after US attacked Afghanistan?



Dont't think so , because India's got b@lls to say NO to USA :

1. MMRCA - F16 , F18 : NO

2. Bases for Afghan-Pakistan war : NO

3. Contribute to IRAQ war : NO

4. Emission targets ( when US itself is the largest polluter ) : NO

and many more ......


----------



## VCheng

Night_Raven said:


> Dont't think so , because India's got b@lls to say NO to USA :
> 
> 1. MMRCA - F16 , F18 : NO
> 
> *2. Bases for Afghan-Pakistan war : NO*
> 
> 3. Contribute to IRAQ war : NO
> 
> 4. Emission targets ( when US itself is the largest polluter ) : NO
> 
> and many more ......



#2 is incorrect. India has offered all the forward bases needed, but this was not taken up by the US.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Patrician

VCheng said:


> #2 is incorrect. India has offered all the forward bases needed, but this was not taken up by the US.



Indeed. India had offered the bases but US refused because it was of no real use to them in WoT. 

BTW, I think India only offered for US naval ships to dock at IN ports. I'm not sure if India offered anything from land. 

Anyways, the point is, that India has taken a few very prominent decision which prove that Indian foreign policy still retains a large part of its old fervor for independence. 

The recent decision by Manmohan to visit Iran is the latest in the series.


----------



## RKhan

IF it did happen. God have mercy on Pakistan.


----------



## American Pakistani

Night_Raven said:


> Dont't think so , because *India's got b@lls to say NO to USA :*
> 
> 1. MMRCA - F16 , F18 : NO
> 
> 2. Bases for Afghan-Pakistan war : NO
> 
> 3. Contribute to IRAQ war : NO
> 
> 4. Emission targets ( when US itself is the largest polluter ) : NO
> 
> and many more ......



Well Pakistanis got b@lls to say No to US too but Indians have advantage that their polititions are not like Pakistani ones. Pakistani polititions will say yes because it is them who got benifits, they took $ in the name of Pakistan & all that $ shifted into swiss/foriegn banks. I wish Pakistan got true leaders like India got.


----------



## dekho

Do what you did when U.S. invaded Abbottabat.


----------



## crimemaster_gogo

American Pakistani said:


> Well Pakistanis got b@lls to say No to US too but Indians have advantage that their polititions are not like Pakistani ones. Pakistani polititions will say yes because it is them who got benifits, they took $ in the name of Pakistan & all that $ shifted into swiss/foriegn banks. I wish Pakistan got true leaders like India got.


lol you want Indian politicians ? he he take them, no no take one get two free, ha yda baat jaroor hai ki jub baat India k international policies pe aati hah then they try to keep their corrupt minds behind, that too some extent.


----------



## danger007

American Pakistani said:


> @ thread, I don't think US going to attack Pakistan. Looking at current US situation, that is terrible position of economy, stucked badly in wars, jobless people in US, increasing poverty, etc, it is impossible for US to attack world's 7th powerful country with huge professional army, world's powerful intelligence agency, heavily populated, for atleast 4 decades.


 
I dnt think so. US have more professional army than urs. War with afgan is different its main aim to kill militants , but incase of pakistan US main aim to destroy nukes, that means attacking on pre-defined targets. pakistan will defently defend those attacks and US will turn it to full fledge war. Wsr with military is deferent from War with militant's. pakistan will defently defend those attacks and US will turn it to full fledge war. War with military is deferent from War with militant's. ..


----------



## karan.1970

Patrician said:


> Baah!
> 
> That's what we call 'Geedad Bhapki'....
> 
> Now go and have some hot chocolate.



Why are you insulting Geedads ..


----------



## American Pakistani

danger007 said:


> I dnt think so. US have more professional army than urs. War with afgan is different its main aim to kill militants , but incase of pakistan US main aim to destroy nukes, that means attacking on pre-defined targets. pakistan will defently defend those attacks and US will turn it to full fledge war. Wsr with military is deferent from War with militant's. pakistan will defently defend those attacks and US will turn it to full fledge war. War with military is deferent from War with militant's. ..



This is not some movie dude, you think Pakistan will be sitting & only watching while US detroying Pakistan's strategic assets? Also Pakistan's assets are underground & at very top secret location strictly monitered by ISI, IB agents 24/7 & heavily guarded by PA's special SSG's.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## VelocuR

US is in a weak position. Don't forget, if you wish a war on Pakistan, please ask more borrowing funds from China. 

Just remove monkey-face Obama from president in next election, everything will be fine. US has its history on both praise and blame games.


----------



## danger007

American Pakistani said:


> This is not some movie dude, you think Pakistan will be sitting & only watching while US detroying Pakistan's strategic assets? Also Pakistan's assets are underground & at very top secret location strictly monitered by ISI, IB agents 24/7 & heavily guarded by PA's special SSG's.


 I neva said that pak army will sit calm. But US have far more power ful army than pak, technically, quality wise, quantity wise US is decades ahead of us. Accept that US have more sufficient intelligence agencies better than ur isi, example OBL raid ur isi said we dnt have any info about osama lives in pak.............


----------



## Donatello

Man...i sometimes wonder if Indians were taught any English in School....jeez.....such bad posting...


----------



## AkhandIndia

RaptorRX707 said:


> US is in a weak position. Don't forget, if you wish a war on Pakistan, please ask more borrowing funds from China.
> 
> Just remove monkey-face Obama from president in next election, everything will be fine. US has its history on both praise and blame games.



then republicans will come they are more anti pakistan


----------



## American Pakistani

dearone4u_22 said:


> All i can say i hope heaven has so many virgins (7 for each pakistani killed in this war)..... there is going to b one big orgy in heaven after war is over



Good trolling, Mods will find you soon.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## sputnik

Ya.. We have seen those "top secret" assets @ "secret" locations.so much secret tht u don't a chopper entered into ur country, did operation and get back to afganistan. Pakistan have no face in international arena.rather u should tht pray war happen openly. At least u have face to fight openly against them & u get away with the bleeding happening due black ops & drones.


----------



## VelocuR

*Advice to Pakistanis is to avoid discussing with stupid Indians trollings. No wasting times or use palmfaces*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## T90TankGuy

Peregrine said:


> It's time for Pakistan to play smart and hit the raw nerve, For starters, by threatening America with nuclear proliferation in Middle East, will throw aMerIcanS into a tizz. Secondly, wars are to brave & vigilant not mighty........So bring it on, Yankee-Doodles!



 i applaud you reasoning and thought process . more of you and the US would not need to invade to destroy pakistan. . guys like you will do the job


----------



## T90TankGuy

penumbra said:


> Man...i sometimes wonder if Indians were taught any English in School....jeez.....such bad posting...



if you are commenting on his grammatical mistakes then i concede but if you pay attention to the message he was trying to put across then i think you should concede the point he was trying to make..


----------



## danger007

penumbra said:


> Man...i sometimes wonder if Indians were taught any English in School....jeez.....such bad posting...


 
Yeah indeed what to do sir. Keyboard warrior im using mobile.


----------



## American Pakistani

danger007 said:


> I neva said that pak army will sit calm. But US have far more power ful army than pak, technically, quality wise, quantity wise US is decades ahead of us. Accept that US have more sufficient intelligence agencies better than ur isi, example OBL raid ur isi said we dnt have any info about osama lives in pak.............



ISI is world best Intelligence agency, CIA is 4th.

10 Best Intelligence Agencies in the World

Yes US is ahead quality wise, but in quantity US has around 1,400,000 troops while Pakistan has around 850,000. US won't bring whole 1.4 troops to fight Pakistan whereas Pakistan has it's mainland there.

Only a person who is totally fool will even think that US is going to attack a powerful country as Pakistan in current situation, in my opinion US will choose to calm things down & will talk to Pakistan & perhaps increase the money for the services Pakistan does for US(in indian or troll language you can say aid).

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## bubble123

crimemaster_gogo said:


> threaten India and Israel that you would nuke them both. once the Indian democratic diplomacy and Zionist planners take control then voila US retreats with apology.



That might actually work. Seriously its a damn good suggestion. Especially with respect to Israel.



Patrician said:


> but why would they?
> 
> They are doing a pretty good job from the air itself. Besides, as wikileaks proved, the drones seem to have the approval of your very own arm chief.
> 
> Who's talking war here, then?



I dont know maybe drones are not doing so much damage as they would like that's why they are pressurizing us.


----------



## lem34

blood said:


> apologize to U.S and the world for all the wrong things you have done , stop supporting terrorists and hope they forgive you



No yaar thats incredible india stayle not pakistani style

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pak-marine

it would be disastrous for whole region if US violates our sovereignty


----------



## AkhandIndia

pak-marine said:


> it would be disastrous for whole region if US violates our sovereignty



so sir plz give this advice to ur army and move your army to west if u r really afraid of.
otherwise,its empty chest thumping with more and more threads.


----------



## Pakistanisage

blood said:


> apologize to U.S and the world for all the wrong things you have done , stop supporting terrorists and hope they forgive you



You Indians should not be dancing in this case because you might get bit in the rear end since you are in the same neighbourhood. If a nuclear power sees they are going down they might take few other countries with them like India and the other country in the middle east.


----------



## AkhandIndia

Pakistanisage said:


> You Indians should not be dancing in this case because you might get bit in the rear end since you are in the same neighbourhood. *If a nuclear power sees they are going down they might take few other countries with them like India and the other country in the middle east.*



including china too
anyway,show this when they come,like abottabad operation..otherwise keep entertaining the whole pdf


----------



## Patrician

bubble123 said:


> I dont know maybe drones are not doing so much damage as they would like that's why they are pressurizing us.



They are pressuring you because so far the drones have not ventured where the Americans would really want them to be.


----------



## lem34

Americans are liars and theives but not stupid. Americans could probably invade any country in the world. Pakistan is safe not because they would be able to beat americans but they would be able to give them a few more casulties than than a few rag tag afghans.

---------- Post added at 07:32 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:32 PM ----------




Patrician said:


> They are pressuring you because so far the drones have not ventured where the Americans would really want them to be.



You mean where incredible indians would like them?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pak-marine

AkhandIndia said:


> so sir plz give this advice to ur army and move your army to west if u r really afraid of.
> otherwise,its empty chest thumping with more and more threads.



we have well trained professionals they know what they are doing ... its a pressure tactic , the world knows it would be disastrous and catastrophic , as we all under stand majbori main sub jaiz hai


----------



## Pakistanisage

King123 said:


> You are giving too much of importance to yourself. We can fight whole Pakistan with 1/4th of capability. It would be turned opposite if we do anything.
> 
> But we won't indulge in any such things, We neither need nor it will make any difference to us. So Stick with US-Pakistan. India has nothing to do with it.



Let me enlighten you , genius. In a nuclear war , the greater capability is a mute point , is it not ?

What good would be your 5th generation airplanes when all of India is TOAST.

If Pakistan is attacked they will respond against its enemies with all its force and that may include nuclear option.

India would be the first recipient of Pakistan's wrath followed by that hated middle east country.

So pray to your Bhagwan real hard. Your derriere is on the line.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## lem34

Pakistanisage said:


> You Indians should not be dancing in this case because you might get bit in the rear end since you are in the same neighbourhood. If a nuclear power sees they are going down they might take few other countries with them like India and the other country in the middle east.



oh yea if nukes were to go off sadly a few would be destined for india thats taken for granted


----------



## AkhandIndia

Aryan_B said:


> oh yea if nukes were to go off sadly a few would be destined for india thats taken for granted



yes india will wait for this
another premium troll..


----------



## Ahmad

Aryan_B said:


> oh yea if nukes were to go off sadly a few would be destined for india thats taken for granted



whyy do we have to talk about nukes all the time like this as if nuking is like picnic? if pak use it, then india and otehrs will use it too.


----------



## Patrician

Aryan_B said:


> You mean where incredible indians would like them?



Incredible Indians would like them to be in a lot of places, places which would be too bad for your comfort.


----------



## lem34

Ahmad said:


> whyy do we have to talk about nukes all the time like this as if nuking is like picnic? if pak use it, then india and otehrs will use it too.



Why are you so anti pakistani? Is it cos you dont have a country? You come out with some pithy cheap comment on pakistan

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## unicorn

Those who know the storm dread the calm before it. 

The key to tackle Americans is to start working on the molecular level, 

*Because* 

one thing can be said very confidently about them and that is when ever they make a move from operational point of view their homework is always complete.


----------



## mohammed007

truly if they dared to kill osama in our soil near our army base maybe they can attack us as well...

things we can do...get help from allies
1 china 
2turkey
3and umaah counties

bomb rest...then see what happens...


----------



## dearone4u_22

best troll post


----------



## Pakistanisage

Ahmad said:


> whyy do we have to talk about nukes all the time like this as if nuking is like picnic? if pak use it, then india and otehrs will use it too.



Why do you think Pakistan developed those weapons, Genius ?

You think those nuclear weapons are for decoration ?

If our country is invaded what is left to protect. At that point country like Pakistan will use all its might.


----------



## Patrician

mohammed007 said:


> truly if they dared to kill osama in our soil near our army base maybe they can attack us as well...
> 
> things we can do...get help from allies
> 1 china
> 2turkey
> 3and umaah counties
> 
> bomb rest...then see what happens...



Yes!

Bomb everyone for experiment's sake.


----------



## Pakistanisage

AkhandIndia said:


> including china too
> anyway,show this when they come,like abottabad operation..otherwise keep entertaining the whole pdf



And when the dust settles , guess what will happen to narendra modi admirers like yourself in Bahrain ?


----------



## American Pakistani

mohammed007 said:


> truly if they dared to kill osama in our soil near our army base maybe they can attack us as well...
> 
> things we can do...get help from allies
> 1 china
> 2turkey
> 3and umaah counties
> 
> bomb rest...then see what happens...



Oh please, Pakistan should & must fight on its own any war with any country. I truly hate this d1c>1 riding mindset.

BTW there is no war between US & Pakistan atleast in four decades.

---------- Post added at 01:58 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:57 PM ----------




dearone4u_22 said:


> best troll post



Do you know posting smilies is consider as trolling & is unacceptable.


----------



## Desert Fox

bubble123 said:


> Lately there has been a lot of talk about US invasion of FATA.
> 
> We could of course say that it would never happen*(i wish it were true)* but keeping US track record in mind it is very possible.



Yeah, easy for you to say, your probably all cozy living somewhere in punjab and you can care less for the millions of People who would be killed in the event of an invasion of FATA.

The likes of your kind consider the people of FATA and KybherPakhtunkhwa as cannon fodder, but sorry to disappoint you because they are not.


----------



## Ahmad

Pakistanisage said:


> Why do you think Pakistan developed those weapons, Genius ?
> 
> You think those nuclear weapons are for decoration ?
> 
> If our country is invaded what is left to protect. At that point country like Pakistan will use all its might.



Why do you think india developed those weapons geniuse? have you ever thought of the consequeces if they use it agaisnt you? dont forget that you will be badly sandwitched between the 2.


----------



## dearone4u_22

Pakistan will launch nuclear war and there all weather friend and turkey will side with them and risk nuclear with US AND NATO ...
somehow i don't think chinese are that stupid (i doubt) ........
and anyways its true 
" Attack on pakistan will lead to world war coz pakistan is world dearest country . " 
Without pakistan this world will be a hostile place where no man can survive as world knows,
pakistan is the becon of humanity and peace


----------



## DV RULES

It was far better to discuss how to counter technological superiority and preparation rather than serve time on such pointless topic.


Don't forget;

About the Afghan war, Kayani is reported to have said, "real aim of U.S. [war] strategy is to denuclearize Pakistan."


----------



## lem34

AkhandIndia said:


> yes india will wait for this
> another premium troll..



your leadership is timid. For your population and size you are the incredible failures in the world. You come onto pdf to troll and make yourselves feel better. You jealouse ? go pay help the site and get premium membership.

---------- Post added at 08:18 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:16 PM ----------




Ahmad said:


> Why do you think india developed those weapons geniuse? have you ever thought of the consequeces if they use it agaisnt you? dont forget that you will be badly sandwitched between the 2.



because they are insecure and scared of a country a country a fraction its size.


----------



## Ahmad

DV RULES said:


> About the Afghan war, Kayani is reported to have said, "real aim of U.S. [war] strategy is to denuclearize Pakistan."



If that is true then, for pakistan the Haqanis are more important than its nukes.


----------



## lem34

Ahmad said:


> If that is true then, for pakistan the Haqanis are more important than its nukes.



There is no danger to pak nukes or any chance of anyone invading pakistan. thats india and traitor afghanis wet dream


----------



## DelhiDareDevil

To get China involved firstly.


----------



## khanz4996

Ahmad said:


> If that is true then, for pakistan the Haqanis are more important than its nukes.


yes haqqanis are more importent because they are not even in waziristan they are somewhere in afghanistan.but i think this time if US attacks then it will be a different ball game altogether it will make life very difficult for US


----------



## ashokdeiva

dearone4u_22 said:


> Pakistan will launch nuclear war and there all weather friend and turkey will side with them and risk nuclear with US AND NATO ...
> somehow i don't think chinese are that stupid (i doubt) ........
> and anyways its true
> " Attack on pakistan will lead to world war coz pakistan is world dearest country . "
> Without pakistan this world will be a hostile place where no man can survive as world knows,
> pakistan is the becon of humanity and peace


lets not cirtisice the present state of Pakistan. For the past 66 years the people of Pakistan have been deceived by its government that the enemy is India and with that deception they developed all the terror cells which has become a pain in their own arse as the people are slowly realizing facts.
As far as US invading Pakistan, its a myth, with the present economic cirsis US will not jeoperdize its growth with another war. And Pakistanis let me tell you this, if US tries to invade your land, we will not be part of it as we have never involved ourselves in someone elses war. All US can do is fly their sorties into Pak air space and drop some smart bombs on possible targets which might succeed or kill some civilians.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Ahmad

Aryan_B said:


> There is no danger to pak nukes or any chance of anyone invading pakistan. thats india and traitor afghanis wet dream



I dont know if there is a danger to Pakitan's nukes or not, but your fellow pakistani was mentioning Kayani, that is why i posted the above. And by the way, why did you say traitor afghans?


----------



## ashokdeiva

Aryan_B said:


> There is no danger to pak nukes or any chance of anyone invading pakistan. thats india and traitor afghanis wet dream


Aryan, I had deep respect for your posts, kindly do not generalize on India. most of the Indians do not feel its right of America to go to war with every country they find hostile. and as far as Pakistan is considered, its in the verge of a revolution as its people are realizing that agumenting terrorist is not the right way to attain what is planned.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ahmad

khanz4996 said:


> yes haqqanis are more importent because they are not even in waziristan they are somewhere in afghanistan.but i think this time if US attacks then it will be a different ball game altogether it will make life very difficult for US



I think the Haqanis are in NW, Sirajudin Haqani's words are a proof to it.


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

Something are better left unsaid


----------



## SQ8

Im willing to bet, that unless by some freak incident a extreme hardline low-self esteem govt is sitting in India.
India will not take sides, they stand to gain nothing from a destroyed Pakistan.. and have actually decided that a stable Pakistan is a great way to get India linked to the central asian market.
Pakistan in this quandary will, eventually have to admit.. India is not the enemy it builds it up to be, at least not every Indian is.. and those that do hold venom in their hearts, dont hold power.

The US needs to be taken head on, the CHinese premier is due.. get them involved.. talk to Ahmedinijad.. talk to Russia.
And you will see the US coming back to you in its usual quasi-apologetic tone.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## DelhiDareDevil

Santro said:


> Im willing to bet, that unless by some freak incident a extreme hardline low-self esteem govt is sitting in India.
> India will not take sides, they stand to gain nothing from a destroyed Pakistan.. and have actually decided that a stable Pakistan is a great way to get India linked to the central asian market.
> Pakistan in this quandary will, eventually have to admit.. India is not the enemy it builds it up to be, at least not every Indian is.. and those that do hold venom in their hearts, dont hold power.
> 
> The US needs to be taken head on, the CHinese premier is due.. get them involved.. talk to Ahmedinijad.. talk to Russia.
> And you will see the US coming back to you in its usual quasi-apologetic tone.



So Santro I guess you want SCO to develop with India, Pak and Iran full members?


----------



## lem34

ashokdeiva said:


> Aryan, I had deep respect for your posts, kindly do not generalize on India. most of the Indians do not feel its right of America to go to war with every country they find hostile. and as far as Pakistan is considered, its in the verge of a revolution as its people are realizing that agumenting terrorist is not the right way to attain what is planned.



Ashokbhai do you read some of the posts by tour compatriots on here? My posts were response to them and not you. But thats the danger when we genearlise

---------- Post added at 08:35 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:34 PM ----------




Santro said:


> Im willing to bet, that unless by some freak incident a extreme hardline low-self esteem govt is sitting in India.
> India will not take sides, they stand to gain nothing from a destroyed Pakistan.. and have actually decided that a stable Pakistan is a great way to get India linked to the central asian market.
> Pakistan in this quandary will, eventually have to admit.. India is not the enemy it builds it up to be, at least not every Indian is.. and those that do hold venom in their hearts, dont hold power.
> 
> The US needs to be taken head on, the CHinese premier is due.. get them involved.. talk to Ahmedinijad.. talk to Russia.
> And you will see the US coming back to you in its usual quasi-apologetic tone.



excellant post


----------



## DelhiDareDevil

Pakistan leaders, media, people will never like India till the Kashmir issue is solved.

Even is USA attacks, people will still be thinking about Kashmir.


----------



## Nitin Goyal

Santro said:


> Im willing to bet, that unless by some freak incident a extreme hardline low-self esteem govt is sitting in India.
> India will not take sides, they stand to gain nothing from a destroyed Pakistan.. and have actually decided that a stable Pakistan is a great way to get India linked to the central asian market.
> Pakistan in this quandary will, eventually have to admit.. India is not the enemy it builds it up to be, at least not every Indian is.. and those that do hold venom in their hearts, dont hold power.
> 
> The US needs to be taken head on, the CHinese premier is due.. get them involved.. talk to Ahmedinijad.. talk to Russia.
> And you will see the US coming back to you in its usual quasi-apologetic tone.



this is simply a wet dream ?
Russian- having joint exercises with NATO and what Pakistan offers to them ???
Iran -- just closed the trade gate ??
China -- you know who is funding US to fight the global war ??

Better to get rid of Taliban scums who are polluting Pakistan more than anyone else.

Don't get me wrong but Pakistanis have the habit of giving themselves undue importance.


----------



## Peregrine

Patrician said:


> Openly threatening nuke proliferation will be a declaration of war upon the UN and the IAEA i.e. the entire world.


Yes and attacking a sovereign state is very much in accordance with the objectives of UN's charter.




> ...and cut the internet jingoism.


If my patriotism strikes as''jingoism'' to you then, be it that way........ i am glad that, my sublime nationalism, not only caused stir across the border but, is also the source of envy there. 


> We both know where you will be if and when Uncle Sam decides to pick up the stick.


There is no ''WE'' it's only you, who has blind faith in a sinister despot; uSa. We, on the other hand are quite aware of ''What we are'' , ''What we are capable of'' & '' Where we stand''

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nitin Goyal

^^^^come on chap-- stop calling yourself a sovereign country


----------



## ashokdeiva

Aryan_B said:


> Ashokbhai do you read some of the posts by tour compatriots on here? My posts were response to them and not you. But thats the danger when we genearlise


Brother, I know there had been some hardline post from the Indian side, but if you look at that count, it is minimal and you need not address the minority *negative* views atleast in the forums.That does not mean that Indians do not care for the minorities which was the basis for the split 66 years ago. Kindly find the bolded part in this message which is the reason for ignoring such views. We in India are giving the best to the Minorities for their soci-economic improvement

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## AkhandIndia

Santro said:


> Im willing to bet, that unless by some freak incident a extreme hardline low-self esteem govt is sitting in India.
> India will not take sides, they stand to gain nothing from a destroyed Pakistan.. and have actually decided that a stable Pakistan is a great way to get India linked to the central asian market.
> Pakistan in this quandary will, eventually have to admit.. India is not the enemy it builds it up to be, at least not every Indian is.. and those that do hold venom in their hearts, dont hold power.
> 
> The US needs to be taken head on, the CHinese premier is due.. get them involved.. talk to Ahmedinijad.. talk to Russia.
> And you will see the US coming back to you in its usual quasi-apologetic tone.



sir ji,point is not of destruction of pakistan.its actually the partition of pakistan and i bet,india will not regret this.


----------



## lem34

AkhandIndia said:


> sir ji,point is not of destruction of pakistan.its actually the partition of pakistan and i bet,india will not regret this.



I ma sure Incrdible india could be divided up into more factions than pakistan. But back to post neither india nor america would dare to invade pakistan. The only place this happens is on forums


----------



## Nitin Goyal

Aryan_B said:


> I ma sure Incrdible india could be divided up into more factions than pakistan. But back to post neither india nor* america would dare to invade pakistan.* The only place this happens is on forums



when we did you now what happened ? and do u forget about the drones, abbottabad etc...etc....?


----------



## AkhandIndia

Aryan_B said:


> I ma sure Incrdible india could be divided up into more factions than pakistan. But back to post neither india nor america would dare to invade pakistan. The only place this happens is on forums



the question is of pakistan not india.and how india will be divided and by whom??

its not only forums,but also in every channel of pakistan also.


----------



## ashokdeiva

Nitin Goyal said:


> this is simply a wet dream ?
> Russian- having joint exercises with NATO and what Pakistan offers to them ???
> Iran -- just closed the trade gate ??
> China -- you know who is funding US to fight the global war ??
> 
> Better to get rid of Taliban scums who are polluting Pakistan more than anyone else.
> 
> Don't get me wrong but Pakistanis have the habit of giving themselves undue importance.


Nithin, US is not fighting a war on Terror, they have been the architect of the terror cells using Pakistan as a sapgoat and if we see the current economic situatuion US is not interested in a direct conflict with countries they feel hostile but they are sponsering brainwashed fools to destablize a country from within. This is what they are planning for Pakistan.
Pakistan has been a key player in the WOT but they also have to accept that they were knowingly or unknowingly part of the team that created Terror Networks which were planned by US.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## lem34

AkhandIndia said:


> the question is of pakistan not india.and how india will be divided and by whom??
> 
> its not only forums,but also in every channel of pakistan also.



You have several insurgencies within and two nuclear armed enemy states next to you. Its only a matter of time


----------



## Peregrine

jbgt90 said:


> i applaud you reasoning and thought process . more of you and the US would not need to invade to destroy pakistan. . guys like you will do the job


Your sordid reply speaks high of your delirious views, Enough said.......


----------



## Nitin Goyal

ashokdeiva said:


> Nithin, US is not fighting a war on Terror, they have been the architect of the terror cells using Pakistan as a sapgoat and if we see the current economic situatuion US is not interested in a direct conflict with countries *they feel hostile but they are sponsering brainwashed fools to destablize a country from within. This is what they are planning for Pakistan.*
> Pakistan has been a key player in the WOT but they also have to accept that they were knowingly or unknowingly part of the team that created Terror Networks which were planned by US.



do you have any proofs of this ? Even pakistan is not saying that-- so don't feed conspiracy BS


----------



## bubble123

Patrician said:


> They are pressuring you because so far the drones have not ventured where the Americans would really want them to be.



I dont know yaaar all of FATA is at their disposal for drones. They even came as far as chitral.



SilentNinja said:


> Yeah, easy for you to say, your probably all cozy living somewhere in punjab and you can care less for the millions of People who would be killed in the event of an invasion of FATA.
> 
> The likes of your kind consider the people of FATA and KybherPakhtunkhwa as cannon fodder, but sorry to disappoint you because they are not.



 Dude that was really uncalled for. Read my post again very carefully.


----------



## lem34

ashokdeiva said:


> Nithin, US is not fighting a war on Terror, they have been the architect of the terror cells using Pakistan as a sapgoat and if we see the current economic situatuion US is not interested in a direct conflict with countries they feel hostile but they are sponsering brainwashed fools to destablize a country from within. This is what they are planning for Pakistan.
> Pakistan has been a key player in the WOT but they also have to accept that they were knowingly or unknowingly part of the team that created Terror Networks which were planned by US.



Ashokbhai if more of your country had you clarity of thought we wouldd be living in a better and safer world

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## AkhandIndia

Aryan_B said:


> You have several insurgencies within and two nuclear armed enemy states next to you. Its only a natter of time



you can satisfy and convince yourself with this but not others.


----------



## ashokdeiva

AkhandIndia said:


> sir ji,point is not of destruction of pakistan.its actually the partition of pakistan and i bet,india will not regret this.


There has been a false impresion in the Muslim world that India is the enemy of the Islamic brotherhood. Carving more nations out of Pakistan will not serve us any good but will create more problems to us in the name of too many nations against our interest and people. Rather I would sugest that help Pakistan get back in its foot, so that a stable and unified Pakistan can realize that India is not her enemy and there is a good chance for change and friendship

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nitin Goyal

Aryan_B said:


> You have several insurgencies within and two nuclear armed enemy states next to you. Its only a natter of time



 we have insurgencies for several years. ULFA is kneel down, Khalsa has been smacked , bangladesh was created -- so nothing new in this. we know how to handle scums


----------



## bubble123

come on guyz dont fight this thread was about suggestions.

and so far there has only been one by an Indian member. 

What are our options, what can we do ?


----------



## Peregrine

Nitin Goyal said:


> ^^^^come on chap-- stop calling yourself a sovereign country


An Indian is going doolally over Pakistan's international status............. am i surprised?......*NO!!!!!!!*


----------



## lem34

Aryan_B said:


> You have several insurgencies within and two nuclear armed enemy states next to you. Its only a matter of time



self delete


----------



## Nitin Goyal

bubble123 said:


> come on guyz dont fight this thread was about suggestions.
> 
> and so far there has only been one by an Indian member.
> 
> What are our options, what can we do ?



answer is simple-- avoid the invasion

kill all this talibs and haqqanis who are biggest threat to pakistan and to her sovereignty

follow the path of mutual and peaceful co-existence


----------



## Dr. NooB NinjA

Peregrine said:


> It's time for Pakistan to play smart and hit the raw nerve, For starters, by threatening America with nuclear proliferation in Middle East, will throw aMerIcanS into a tizz. Secondly, wars are to brave & vigilant not mighty........So bring it on, Yankee-Doodles!




lol... guess America might just attack Pakistan if the CIA gets its eye on this post...!!!! And Mr Peregrine will be blown off to the moon...


----------



## Nitin Goyal

Peregrine said:


> An Indian is going doolally over Pakistan's international status............. am i surprised?......*NO!!!!!!!*



actually we are having fun


----------



## lem34

AkhandIndia said:


> you can satisfy and convince yourself with this but not others.


well thats what you being doing about pakistan


----------



## ashokdeiva

Nitin Goyal said:


> do you have any proofs of this ? Even pakistan is not saying that-- so don't feed conspiracy BS


when you kill people, will their relatives feel better even if the dead man is a terrorist. One way or the other US by killing in the name of WOT is bring more people to join the jihadis and more you get brainwashed fools. now that you have brainwashed fools on one hand and Inteligent CIA and NSA with years of experiance in arming non state actors and diverting the force on their foes.
I am not pro-pakistani, but I am saying increased activities of the US in Asia will bring chaos rather than peace.
These are not BS, but my own self analysis. And you need not take it serious if you do not feel its correct

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## SyrianChristianPatriot

"Pakistan is a large country with various types of terrain. Some of the terrain is as bad as that in Afghanistan - much worse than in North Korea - though admitadly parts of Pakistan are flat. Also consider the length of the supply lines - much longer than those in Iraq or North Korea." All this says to me is bigger air campaign. "In any case, the Muslim world would go berserk if Pakistan was invaded causing massive problems for the U.S. the world over." Nah, Muslims are weak willed. They are historically emboldened when shown an easy hand. I think everyone in the Muslim world would probably go berserk, but for different reasons. They would cower in fear that they could be next. "In fact, the most likely scenario for such an invasion would be if a fanatical Islamist government seized power in Pakistan..." I agree completely. "Also bear in mind that after the international public relations disaster of the Iraq War, U.S. would likely have to carry out this invasion without allies." I wouldn't characterize the attention whoring of the United Nations, France, and other members of the "international community" as a disaster. I'd call it laughable. The failure to attain basing rights from Saudi Arabia, and Turkey didn't seem to matter much in the end. Pakistan borders four nations. China, India, Afghanistan, and Iran. It's safe to say we won't get basing rights from Iran, or China. We will get them in Afghanistan, and we might get them in India. Afghanistan's current government owes everything to the United States. India's will be concerned only with the effect their involvement (or non-involvement) will have on their own security. None of the issues of the Iraq war would see the light of day. Politics won't affect the logistics of this war much, aside perhaps from securing support from Britain. (The only other nation that could reasonably be expected to commit a sizable number of ground troops.) "It took 250,000 troops to invade Iraq. Somehow, I truly doubt 300,000 U.S. troops would be sufficient to invade a country much larger in size and with a population fully 6 times greater than Iraq." The 300,000 figure was based on India's involvement. "The Pakistani armed forces are also larger (610,000 men) than Iraq's and of higher quality too (and I would venture to say that Pakistani military potential in a war is significantly greater than North Korea's if you take mobilization into account). " North Korea has over a million men in their armed forces. Iraq had two million in 1991. How would they be able to mobilize while at war with the United States? Even if they could train conscripts with a fair amount of impunity, they wouldn't have enough time, or enough vehicles to make an impact. "Furthermore, unlike Iraq with the Shia and the Kurds, Pakistan does not have major ethnic groups that would be sympathetic and willing to aid or at least not oppose the U.S. invasion" Do you think it would have made any kind of a difference in Iraq if we had to fight the kurds too? "So if you combine this fact with the fact that Pakistan has 6 times Iraq's population, the obvious conclusion is that the insurgent forces would be much, much larger than in Iraq." The bulk of the Iraqi insurgents are former government officials, and foreign terrorists. The population appears to be unwilling to join with these groups against us. I don't see a nationwide anti-U.S. resistance taking place. The situation will likely be similar to Iraq, and the people, even if they are Sunnis, will be given a clear choice between the old and the new. Most people will not opt for harsh dictatorship over self-determination. Especially when restoring the harsh dictatorship involves combat against the United States army. This would make the invasion of Pakistan much more difficult and make occupation hellishly difficult

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## lem34

bubble123 said:


> come on guyz dont fight this thread was about suggestions.
> 
> and so far there has only been one by an Indian member.
> 
> What are our options, what can we do ?



its speculation america wont. Pakistanis have options we are not afghanis or iraqis we have a significant population.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fd24

ashokdeiva said:


> when you kill people, will their relatives feel better even if the dead man is a terrorist. One way or the other US by killing in the name of WOT is bring more people to join the jihadis and more you get brainwashed fools. now that you have brainwashed fools on one hand and Inteligent CIA and NSA with years of experiance in arming non state actors and diverting the force on their foes.
> I am not pro-pakistani, but I am saying increased activities of the US in Asia will bring chaos rather than peace.
> These are not BS, but my own self analysis. And you need not take it serious if you do not feel its correct



Brother your perceptive view is indeed respected and a really good one. Thanks for the sanity

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nitin Goyal

ashokdeiva said:


> when you kill people, will their relatives feel better even if the dead man is a terrorist. One way or the other US by killing in the name of WOT is bring more people to join the jihadis and more you get brainwashed fools. now that you have brainwashed fools on one hand and Inteligent CIA and NSA with years of experiance in arming non state actors and diverting the force on their foes.
> I am not pro-pakistani, but I am saying increased activities of the US in Asia will bring chaos rather than peace.
> These are not BS, but my own self analysis. And you need not take it serious if you do not feel its correct



First part is absolutely true but who has radicalized this people in first place ? who is giving them shelter and weapons and training. You should also do the due diligence from afgan's point of view-- who has been destroyed on the name of strategic depths. this theories of thousand wounds and strategic assets developed by whom ? US has got her lessons now it is pakistan turns.


----------



## lem34

ashokdeiva said:


> when you kill people, will their relatives feel better even if the dead man is a terrorist. One way or the other US by killing in the name of WOT is bring more people to join the jihadis and more you get brainwashed fools. now that you have brainwashed fools on one hand and Inteligent CIA and NSA with years of experiance in arming non state actors and diverting the force on their foes.
> I am not pro-pakistani, but I am saying increased activities of the US in Asia will bring chaos rather than peace.
> These are not BS, but my own self analysis. And you need not take it serious if you do not feel its correct



Ashokbhai you stand in elections in india and I will stand in pakistan and we will sort both countries lol

---------- Post added at 09:01 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:00 PM ----------




Nitin Goyal said:


> we have insurgencies for several years. ULFA is kneel down, Khalsa has been smacked , bangladesh was created -- so nothing new in this. we know how to handle scums



Tyranny only slows down never stops lol


----------



## ashokdeiva

bubble123 said:


> come on guyz dont fight this thread was about suggestions.
> 
> and so far there has only been one by an Indian member.
> 
> What are our options, what can we do ?


In case the US enters your soil, do not move your troops against them, this will send them a political message that you are not guilty of aiding the terror network in the FATA and NWFP. The best thing that you can do is bring in UN peace keepers and SCO peace keepers. There will be violation of human rights in US part, show that to the world and US will pull out of shame. You need not use force to kick some one in the butt. All you need is inteligence to place a needle where your opponent sits.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Peregrine

Aryan_B said:


> its speculation america wont. Pakistanis have options we are not afghanis or iraqis we have a significant population.


Not to mention that in our hands, we have the greatest deterrent weapon there is............ Be it a super power or super alliance they all have limitations and above all, this wont be the first time when we will be going into a head-to-head confrontation with a belligerent rogue power.


----------



## lem34

ashokdeiva said:


> In case the US enters your soil, do not move your troops against them, this will send them a political message that you are not guilty of aiding the terror network in the FATA and NWFP. The best thing that you can do is bring in UN peace keepers and SCO peace keepers. There will be violation of human rights in US part, show that to the world and US will pull out of shame. You need not use force to kick some one in the butt. All you need is inteligence to place a needle where your opponent sits.



On this I am not so sure ashokbhai. America and west would be encouraged by this and abuse not just us but other nations


----------



## Zionism

They will not invade they have no money too invade,pakistan has nothing to offer us,they have enough influence in pakistan either way.


----------



## King123

Aryan_B said:


> You have several insurgencies within and two nuclear armed enemy states next to you. Its only a matter of time



I heard this many times. 50% Insurgencies are no more left. Many surrendered. 50% are located in very small areas. So, that is never big concern. We know how to control. It will never happen because our basic stricture of country was created for Unity. Also, No matter How corrupt our leaders are but atleast they don't compromise on sovereignty and anything against country.

India is unique country that We have good relation with both USA and RUSSIA. Still, we never gave our base to Russia and USA. No one ask for taking their side, because they know we never compromise on sovereignty or taking side. 

As per nuclear armed, That is too much exaggerated. India is also nuclear armed, But we never talk. It's balanced. Also, in next few years, we will able to face any kind of nuclear threat. India will not have any impact as there are many ways to face it. Few things must be left unsaid.


----------



## ashokdeiva

Nitin Goyal said:


> First part is absolutely true but who has radicalized this people in first place ? who is giving them shelter and weapons and training. You should also do the due diligence from afgan's point of view-- who has been destroyed on the name of strategic depths. this theories of thousand wounds and strategic assets developed by whom ? US has got her lessons now it is pakistan turns.


Daily bombing in Pakistan is her part of the share, she is already bleading and you dont need your foe to fall on her knees to help her. people of Pakistan will feel guilty for supporting terrorist, but they do have dignity to save so they will not accept that its their fault. but they will realize the truth that they will not speak about.


----------



## SQ8

DelhiDareDevil said:


> So Santro I guess you want SCO to develop with India, Pak and Iran full members?



NO..
What I do want is the US out, they've tried their best.. they cant get Asia.
Let Asia sort itself out.
The US needs to go back to thinking about just the US.. 

The India Pakistan issue may not just end with Kashmir.. since Afghanistan too is a contested interest.
However, by a solution of Kashmir.. the army will end up having to reduce itself and its needs.

Pakistan's obsession with India and vice versa wont end with kashmir.. but is an obstacle to the solution of Kashmir.
You dont just break 2000 years of history in two and not expect bad blood to remain.
But the attitude of the next generations will matter, and it depends on how they choose to shape it.. instead of looking at their previous generation and towing that line.

Peace is elusive at best.. and perhaps optimism is foolish.
But currently.. the status quo is best. Until terror is rooted out from Pakistan.. nay.. Pakistani Muslims.. India or any other country is better off not getting too involved.
Just leave it alone.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ashokdeiva

Aryan_B said:


> On this I am not so sure ashokbhai. America and west would be encouraged by this and abuse not just us but other nations


going into a fulscale war will not uphold your dignity but will result in loss of life both civilian and army personal. Allah would regret if his sons go to war for the wrong reason(dignity).
If you weigh Dignity in one scale and Life on the other. I'll only support life. Dignity is a dillusion that people think that keeps them together


----------



## SyrianChristianPatriot

The USA could Invade Pakistan but the problems are here compared to both Afghan and Iraq, Pakistani population is 10'x bigger 180 million the iraqi and afghan population combined is 44 mill, the USA had difficultly trying to to get the Insurgency in Iraq under control from a few thousand militants so an Insurgency in Pakistan would be Worse then Vietnam, I've been to Karachi, Lahore, Islamabad and several other places and it's not hard to get a gun, next the Pakistani army is far better then Iraqi army and most of the middle east, invasion would unite the Whole country, it took about 250,000 US troops to hold Iraq, the Idea of Holding Pakistan would be around 3 million or more, not to mention both China and Iran would aid Pakistan, Invading Pakistan yes the USA could but it would be stupid the lives lost would make it hell on earth.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## lem34

ashokdeiva said:


> going into a fulscale war will not uphold your dignity but will result in loss of life both civilian and army personal. Allah would regret if his sons go to war for the wrong reason(dignity).
> If you weigh Dignity in one scale and Life on the other. I'll only support life. Dignity is a dillusion that people think that keeps them together



But Ashokbhai in an ideal world in Utopia I would agree I certainly know where you are coming from but I think that this would be very difficult

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sur

*If Pak Army gives a "JIHAD" call to all pakistanis & muslims in general against US,, US their allies & their dogs(india) all will sht their pants... then they'll have to fight a force 170 million strong...

Secondly we should tell China that if Pak is attacked then they will be next where dajjali-US will cause tumult & chaos,,, so it's in their interest too to stop US from any such aggression... Just a statement from China could suffice... China had already given a statement aft Obama-bin-Lantee's staged act*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ashokdeiva

Aryan_B said:


> Ashokbhai you stand in elections in india and I will stand in pakistan and we will sort both countries lol


LOL, even if it happens, we will be branded traitors by hardliners on both ends.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## lem34

SyrianChristianPatriot said:


> The USA could Invade Pakistan but the problems are here compared to both Afghan and Iraq, Pakistani population is 10'x bigger 180 million the iraqi and afghan population combined is 44 mill, the USA had difficultly trying to to get the Insurgency in Iraq under control from a few thousand militants so an Insurgency in Pakistan would be Worse then Vietnam, I've been to Karachi, Lahore, Islamabad and several other places and it's not hard to get a gun, next the Pakistani army is far better then Iraqi army and most of the middle east, invasion would unite the Whole country, it took about 250,000 US troops to hold Iraq, the Idea of Holding Pakistan would be around 3 million or more, not to mention both China and Iran would aid Pakistan, Invading Pakistan yes the USA could but it would be stupid the lives lost would make it hell on earth.



what you say seems common sense I cant see why some have difficult with what you say?


----------



## Zionism

SyrianChristianPatriot said:


> The USA could Invade Pakistan but the problems are here compared to both Afghan and Iraq, Pakistani population is 10'x bigger 180 million the iraqi and afghan population combined is 44 mill, the USA had difficultly trying to to get the Insurgency in Iraq under control from a few thousand militants so an Insurgency in Pakistan would be Worse then Vietnam, I've been to Karachi, Lahore, Islamabad and several other places and it's not hard to get a gun, next the Pakistani army is far better then Iraqi army and most of the middle east, invasion would unite the Whole country, it took about 250,000 US troops to hold Iraq, the Idea of Holding Pakistan would be around 3 million or more, not to mention both China and Iran would aid Pakistan, Invading Pakistan yes the USA could but it would be stupid the lives lost would make it hell on earth.


it has no attention of invading pakistan,you have seen libya use the same methodology against pakistan it won't take long for a civil war.many way's to destroy a country then war.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## lem34

ashokdeiva said:


> LOL, even if it happens, we will be branded traitors by hardliners on both ends.



Ashokbhai i dont care what anyone says about you. If you are ever visiting uk you have an open invite here lol

---------- Post added at 09:18 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:17 PM ----------




Zionism said:


> it has no attention of invading pakistan,you have seen libya use the same methodology against pakistan it won't take long for a civil war.many way's to destroy a country then war.



I am so happy to see swastika and Zionism in one place at least at last an honest zionist

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ashokdeiva

Aryan_B said:


> But Ashokbhai in an ideal world in Utopia I would agree I certainly know where you are coming from but I think that this would be very difficult


I normally reason with my ownself to find what is right. Then I reason with the world to see if my conclusions are correct. It might be wrong too. But I learn from mistakes.
As far as war is considered, I value every life as precious and rather being a hero and die by a bullet, I would chose to live and see my daughter grow old and die as a peaceful man

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## lem34

ashokdeiva said:


> I normally reason with my ownself to find what is right. Then I reason with the world to see if my conclusions are correct. It might be wrong too. But I learn from mistakes.
> As far as war is considered, I value every life as precious and rather being a hero and die by a bullet, I would chose to live and see my daughter grow old and die as a peaceful man



It is simply impossible to diagree with you. But then do we give in to tyranny/

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ashokdeiva

sur said:


> If Pak Army gives a "JIHAD" call to all pakistanis & muslims in general against US,, US their allies & their* dogs(india)* all will sht their pants... then they'll have to fight a force 170 million strong...
> 
> Secondly we should tell China that if Pak is attacked then they will be next where dajjali-US will cause tumult & chaos,,, so it's in their interest too to stop US from any such aggression... Just a statement from China could suffice... China had already given a statement aft Obama-bin-Lantee's staged act


I don't like the tone dude, Normally I dont report post, but in this case I am reporting


----------



## lem34

ashokdeiva said:


> I don't like the tone dude, Normally I dont report post, but in this case I am reporting



I agree and have done the same. Thats my problem I sometimes get baited into responding in a way not that I agree or believe but to piss off posters like this of either indai or pakistan

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fd24

sur said:


> *If Pak Army gives a "JIHAD" call to all pakistanis & muslims in general against US,, US their allies & their dogs(india) all will sht their pants... then they'll have to fight a force 170 million strong...
> 
> Secondly we should tell China that if Pak is attacked then they will be next where dajjali-US will cause tumult & chaos,,, so it's in their interest too to stop US from any such aggression... Just a statement from China could suffice... China had already given a statement aft Obama-bin-Lantee's staged act*



Yaar there is a good discussion going on. No need to be vulgar. Brings tone down.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ashokdeiva

Aryan_B said:


> It is simply impossible to diagree with you. But then do we give in to tyranny/


I would bring my foe to my home for a cup of coffee and make him feal that he is part of my family rather than endorsing his anger and picking up a fight. There are lunatics who feel happy on other pain. In that case I would takeup arms to defend people, but not to make the lunatic suffer.


----------



## lem34

ashokdeiva said:


> I would bring my foe to my home for a cup of coffee and make him feal that he is part of my family rather than endorsing his anger and picking up a fight. There are lunatics who feel happy on other pain. In that case I would takeup arms to defend people, but not to make the lunatic suffer.



But the problem we would have is that some of your own as you mentioned would calkl you traitor and if the americans dont kill you your own would. difficult to do or not to do. But I think I would have difficulty in killing other than inadvertantly in self defence


----------



## ashokdeiva

Aryan_B said:


> But the problem we would have is that some of your own as you mentioned would calkl you traitor and if the americans dont kill you your own would. difficult to do or not to do. But I think I would have difficulty in killing other than inadvertantly in self defence


Death comes to all, rather dieing for violance, I would chose dieing for promoting peace. Gandhi got killed by his own country men, But he did not die in vain, he promoted peace even in his last breath


----------



## lem34

ashokdeiva said:


> Death comes to all, rather dieing for violance, I would chose dieing for promoting peace. Gandhi got killed by his own country men, But he did not die in vain, he promoted peace even in his last breath



Circular argument here ashokbhai we started by wanting to live for our kids. If we are to meet death you could also say you are laying your life down to protect and defend your family?


----------



## ashokdeiva

Aryan_B said:


> Circular argument here ashokbhai we started by wanting to live for our kids. If we are to meet death you could also say you are laying your life down to protect and defend your family?


I am saying that I will not kill to defend, but I'll take the blow to defend or at the worst disarm the fellow who tries to bring harm to the people.


----------



## illuminatidinesh

> Don't jump up & down, India will be doomed if US attacks Pakistan. Can't you see what happen to Pakistan after US attacked Afghanistan?


That thing happened because U opened the gates for them and we dont have the intention of doing that.


----------



## illuminatidinesh

> when you kill people, will their relatives feel better even if the dead man is a terrorist. One way or the other US by killing in the name of WOT is bring more people to join the jihadis and more you get brainwashed fools. now that you have brainwashed fools on one hand and Inteligent CIA and NSA with years of experiance in arming non state actors and diverting the force on their foes.
> I am not pro-pakistani, but I am saying increased activities of the US in Asia will bring chaos rather than peace.
> These are not BS, but my own self analysis. And you need not take it serious if you do not feel its correct


I have to give it to U. I have been saying this for long time- Where ever the US goes the destruction follows. Come on think again how many wars the US fought in its own land? The sooner people realize this the better(Both Pakistanis and Indians).

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sandilanaresh

Drawn_Sword_of_God said:


> considring normal pakistanis are more armed then our Army, it is highly unlikely the US will dare to declare war against pakistan. especially with its crippled economy
> 
> ---------- Post added at 09:07 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:06 PM ----------
> 
> dont reply to the sily indians, let them troll so they can sleep better at nights



that is the reason they are killing his brothers and sisters in Karachi by arming Normal Pakistanis.


----------



## VCheng

sur said:


> If Pak Army gives a "JIHAD" call to all pakistanis & muslims in general against US,, US their allies & their dogs(india) all will sht their pants... then they'll have to fight a force 170 million strong...



Please keep in mind that the 170 million strong _Jihadis _will then face the combined might and fury of the US and its allies. After all, the other side will fight too. (I could dissect the 170 million number further and end up with a much smaller number that can actually do something "useful," but let's leave that aside for now.)

Much will be destroyed needlessly, and that should be avoided.



sur said:


> Secondly we should tell China that if Pak is attacked then they will be next where dajjali-US will cause tumult & chaos,,, so it's in their interest too to stop US from any such aggression... Just a statement from China could suffice... China had already given a statement aft Obama-bin-Lantee's staged act



China will take decisions that serve its national interest. 

Calling the US _dajjal _or its president a son of a _lanatee _is totally juvenile and uncalled for, and does not support the quality of your arguments.


----------



## pro pakistan

i think,members from India and Pakistan give logical response to such matters.the people of India and Pakistan like each other,few hardliner,s from both sides play their dirty games.now it,s the time to reset India , Pakistan relations in best interest of their people,s development.both countries, India, Pakistan poverty ratio is extremely terrible.all the funds we waste in developing nukes,buying modern fighters,and all other weaponry,could change the fate of poor people of subcontinent.why we are fighting for last 62 years,pls do,nt mind ,for Kashmir issue,kashmiris hate both India and Pakistan.and it,s a harsh reality.most of you will have the right to disagree with me butt as a journalist ,i observe this harsh reality in Pakistani Kashmir on the sad occasion of 2005 deadly earthquake.both countries leaders should realize the ground realities.pls think about your people,not about nukes,fighter jets...etc.as the matter of possible US attack on FATA concerned,they are waiting for a long time,when will Americans attack on their territory.tribal people of Pakistan are natural born fighters,their traditions,their terrain,tough life style,love with every modern weapon,all things are signs of their bravery.most of tribes have a vast experience in gorilla war fare.they fought against Russia,afghan army and in most recent years against Pakistan army.if Americans attack their homes,they will attack their bases in Afghanistan.no one dare to challenge their sovereignty.their history is full of brave resistance against any aggression.so do,nt underestimate the capabilities of free tribal people of Pakistan.in this scenario, Pakistan army have no other option to fully support them and defend their homeland,it,s their primary duty.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nav

blood said:


> 36.5% americans have guns in their homes , so .......


 
90% pakistanis have Ak-47, .222 kalakovs, shotguns, rifles, 7mm's , 8mms , and pistols are un counted


----------



## Nitin Goyal

Nav said:


> 90% pakistanis have Ak-47, .222 kalakovs, shotguns, rifles, 7mm's , 8mms , and pistols are un counted



^^^^ in that case you don't need any external enemy

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RoYaL~GuJJaR

Use of NASR on which ever city US invade first would be the best option.


----------



## Nav

blood said:


> the u.s troops will never put their boots on pakistani soil , they will just bomb you with their 5 generation aircrafts , they might even use india as their base and get logistic support , the pak army will not be able to fight the combined strength's of india and usa


 
pakistani Army may not be able to pak soil against combined forces of india and america, bt surely pakistani won't be hesitate to dèfend.


----------



## ammar26

i don't think that US economy allows them to invade Pakistan, but if they do they probably not going to use the ground forces. But Pakistan will be the toughest country for them


----------



## SQ8

If a conflict does come to be between the US and Pakistan, there wont be an invasion.. 
What will happen will be surgical strikes on Pakistan's nuclear assets and installations.. its high value assets such as the F-16's. the Erieyes.. and the like.
The US does not want its hands dirty in Pakistan more than it needs to.
It would want to denuclearize Pakistan, so that the hawks in India can have their way.

Lets hope it doesn't come to that.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SatishChandra's Assistant

Pakistan can do what India has done; see the thread titled 'How India Will Win a Nuclear War With the United States Starting Now' in the India Defence forum. Briefly, India has said that its nuclear warheads have been emplaced -- by its special forces -- in various cities/countries including Washington and New York. The nuclear destruction of these two cities, with a warning that additional U.S. cities will be destroyed if there is any retaliation, is the first step in the implementation of India's National Security Doctrine. The only way the United States will be able to keep several additional cities from being destroyed is by doing nothing in return. Five years later India can finish the job with its coast-to-coast destruction. India's victory in this depends on destroying Washington and New York, with its nuclear warheads already emplaced in these cities, BEFORE the United States does any thing, with a warning that additional U. S. cities will be destroyed, with nuclear warheads already emplaced in them, if there is any retaliation. Note that only one nuclear warhead of about twenty kiloton per city is needed to do the job.


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

Lets discuss real scenarios that if Pakistan is attacked nucs will also be landing in India and even if its nuclear debrie it will still be carried over by air into India and destroy or effect Indian cities and population


----------



## VCheng

Santro said:


> If a conflict does come to be between the US and Pakistan, there wont be an invasion..
> What will happen will be surgical strikes on Pakistan's nuclear assets and installations.. its high value assets such as the F-16's. the Erieyes.. and the like.
> The US does not want its hands dirty in Pakistan more than it needs to.
> It would want to denuclearize Pakistan, so that the hawks in India can have their way.
> 
> Lets hope it doesn't come to that.



Now this is a SANE post. We must all work together to ensure a peaceful resolution to the present situation.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Awesome

In the unlikely event of a FATA invasion, we have have to maintain methods of

1) Maintaining our supply routes.

Role of China would tell us how far we are successful in this. It will need to supply our military and our military needs to keep all the links to China open.

2) Keep attacking rather than merely defending and engaging in guerrilla warfare.

If boots on the grounds situation happens - before resorting to sending in troops to vacate American forces a full on attack on Bagram and sister bases should be done. If the dynamic can be changed where the primary attack comes from the Arabian sea and not Afghanistan that will be half the battle. Unfortunately the other half would still be quite overwhelming but I would take the half.

You can't view this in terms of military win or loss. The biggest win would be our freedom. If cutting the chord with the US means to going to war with them then so be it. It will literally be the first day of the rest of your life!


----------



## topgun787

blood said:


> apologize to U.S and the world for all the wrong things you have done , stop supporting terrorists and hope they forgive you



it is not good for you to speak too much, i guess.


----------



## my name is arya

*how will china react *, do they provide any support or they will change there eyes 

its time when pakistan can test Chinese friendship on ground 

usa will be act hard as they can but time to see how pakistan will react and how china will react

---------- Post added at 09:57 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:57 PM ----------

*how will china react *, do they provide any support or they will change there eyes 

its time when pakistan can test Chinese friendship on ground 

usa will be act hard as they can but time to see how pakistan will react and how china will react


----------



## American Pakistani

Santro said:


> If a conflict does come to be between the US and Pakistan, there wont be an invasion..
> What will happen will be *surgical strikes on Pakistan's nuclear assets and installations*.. its high value assets such as the F-16's. the Erieyes.. and the like.
> The US does not want its hands dirty in Pakistan more than it needs to.
> It would want to denuclearize Pakistan, so that the hawks in India can have their way.
> 
> Lets hope it doesn't come to that.



Come on, i was not expecting this atleast from you, i don't know why people talking like this about Pakistan nukes, for God sake try to understand that Pak nukes are not lying in some open ground, lot of high ranking military & intel officials have made it clear that these assets are well protected & underground & i guess that it maybe strictly monitered 24/7 by ISI & IB agents whereas military's SSG commandos guard it so if any one wants to destroy it they will have to locate it(which is impossible, remember RD case) & if they find it they will have direct conflict with intel agents & SSG's, now this is not some IGI game that all will be in their favour.

---------- Post added at 12:03 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:00 PM ----------




VCheng said:


> Now this is a SANE post. We must all work together to ensure a peaceful resolution to the present situation.



I've saw you support the post that bring Pakistanis morally down, why not remove great green & white flag that you can't respect.


----------



## VCheng

American Pakistani said:


> ....................................
> 
> I've saw you support the post that bring Pakistanis morally down, why not remove great green & white flag that you can't respect.



I will keep the flags as they are, thanks.

It is not any post that brings Pakistanis down morally; it is Pakistanis themselves.

After all, above the flags is my DP: TRUTH HURTS!

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## sur

VCheng said:


> Please keep in mind that the S and its allies.170 million strong _Jihadis _*will then face the combined might and fury of the U After all, the other side will fight too*. (I could dissect the 170 million number further and end up with a much smaller number that can actually do something "useful," but let's leave that aside for now.)


No they won't ,,, they are cowards who are aggressive ONLY against those who demonstrate cowardice,,, Like Pakistanis are doing right now,,, N.Korea didn't & they didn't have guts to do anything against N.Korea... Iran didn't & they didn't do anything against Iran... "Ghar Kay Shair" the bullies who when confronted bolt away,,, I know very wellfrom my first-hand experience how these strong-built-pork-eators screem like cats when confronted...

*THEY WILL RUN AWAY WHEN SHOWED A BOLD FACE...* they are cowards inside,,,
-
-
-
&#1587;&#1608;&#1585;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1652;&#1606;&#1601;&#1614;&#1575;&#1604;

&#1575;&#1746; &#1575;&#1740;&#1605;&#1575;&#1606; &#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1608; &#1580;&#1576; &#1578;&#1605; &#1705;&#1575;&#1601;&#1585;&#1608;&#1722; &#1587;&#1746; &#1605;&#1740;&#1583;&#1575;&#1606; &#1580;&#1606;&#1711; &#1605;&#1740;&#1722; &#1605;&#1604;&#1608; &#1578;&#1608; &#1575;&#1606; &#1587;&#1746; &#1662;&#1740;&#1657;&#1726;&#1740;&#1722; &#1606;&#1729; &#1662;&#1726;&#1740;&#1585;&#1608; (&#65279;&#1777;&#1781;&#65279 &#1575;&#1608;&#1585; &#1580;&#1608; &#1705;&#1608;&#1574;&#1740; &#1575;&#1587; &#1583;&#1606; &#1575;&#1606; &#1587;&#1746; &#1662;&#1740;&#1657;&#1726; &#1662;&#1726;&#1740;&#1585;&#1746; &#1711;&#1575; &#1605;&#1711;&#1585; &#1740;&#1729; &#1705;&#1729; &#1604;&#1681;&#1575;&#1574;&#1740; &#1705;&#1575; &#1729;&#1606;&#1585; &#1705;&#1585;&#1578;&#1575; &#1729;&#1608; &#1740;&#1575; &#1601;&#1608;&#1580; &#1605;&#1740;&#1722; &#1580;&#1575; &#1605;&#1604;&#1578;&#1575; &#1729;&#1608; &#1587;&#1608; &#1608;&#1729; &#1575;&#1604;&#1604;&#1607; &#1705;&#1575; &#1594;&#1590;&#1576; &#1604;&#1746; &#1705;&#1585; &#1662;&#1726;&#1585;&#1575; &#1575;&#1608;&#1585; &#1575;&#1587; &#1705;&#1575; &#1657;&#1726;&#1705;&#1575;&#1606;&#1575; &#1583;&#1608;&#1586;&#1582; &#1729;&#1746; &#1575;&#1608;&#1585; &#1576;&#1729;&#1578; &#1576;&#1585;&#1614;&#1575; &#1657;&#1726;&#1705;&#1575;&#1606;&#1575; &#1729;&#1746; (&#65279;&#1777;&#1782;&#65279 &#1587;&#1608; &#1578;&#1605; &#1606;&#1746; &#1575;&#1606;&#1729;&#1740;&#1722; &#1602;&#1578;&#1604; &#1606;&#1729;&#1740;&#1722; &#1705;&#1740;&#1575; &#1576;&#1604;&#1705;&#1729; &#1575;&#1604;&#1604;&#1607; &#1606;&#1746; &#1575;&#1606;&#1729;&#1740;&#1722; &#1602;&#1578;&#1604; &#1705;&#1740;&#1575; &#1575;&#1608;&#1585; &#1578;&#1608; &#1606;&#1746; &#1605;&#1657;&#1726;&#1740; &#1606;&#1729;&#1740;&#1722; &#1662;&#1726;&#1740;&#1606;&#1705;&#1740; &#1580;&#1576; &#1705;&#1729; &#1662;&#1726;&#1740;&#1606;&#1705;&#1740; &#1578;&#1726;&#1740; &#1576;&#1604;&#1705;&#1729; &#1575;&#1604;&#1604;&#1607; &#1606;&#1746; &#1662;&#1726;&#1740;&#1606;&#1705;&#1740; &#1578;&#1726;&#1740; &#1575;&#1608;&#1585; &#1578;&#1575;&#1705;&#1729; &#1575;&#1740;&#1605;&#1575;&#1606; &#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1608;&#1722; &#1662;&#1585; &#1575;&#1662;&#1606;&#1740; &#1591;&#1585;&#1601; &#1587;&#1746; &#1582;&#1608;&#1576; &#1575;&#1581;&#1587;&#1575;&#1606; &#1705;&#1585;&#1746; &#1576;&#1746; &#1588;&#1705; &#1575;&#1604;&#1604;&#1607; &#1587;&#1606;&#1606;&#1746; &#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1575; &#1580;&#1575;&#1606;&#1606;&#1746; &#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1575; &#1729;&#1746; (&#65279;&#1777;&#1783;&#65279 &#1740;&#1729; &#1578;&#1608; &#1729;&#1608; &#1670;&#1705;&#1575; &#1575;&#1608;&#1585; &#1576;&#1746;&#1588;&#1705; &#1575;&#1604;&#1604;&#1607; &#1705;&#1575;&#1601;&#1585;&#1608;&#1722; &#1705;&#1740; &#1578;&#1583;&#1576;&#1740;&#1585; &#1705;&#1608; &#1705;&#1605;&#1586;&#1608;&#1585; &#1705;&#1585;&#1606;&#1746; &#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1575; &#1729;&#1746; (&#65279;&#1777;&#1784;&#65279 &#1575;&#1711;&#1585; &#1578;&#1605; &#1601;&#1740;&#1589;&#1604;&#1729; &#1670;&#1575;&#1729;&#1578;&#1746; &#1729;&#1608; &#1578;&#1608; &#1578;&#1605;&#1729;&#1575;&#1585;&#1575; &#1601;&#1740;&#1589;&#1604;&#1729; &#1570; &#1670;&#1705;&#1575; &#1575;&#1608;&#1585; &#1575;&#1711;&#1585; &#1576;&#1575;&#1586; &#1570;&#1572; &#1578;&#1608; &#1578;&#1605;&#1729;&#1575;&#1585;&#1746; &#1604;&#1740;&#1746; &#1576;&#1729;&#1578;&#1585; &#1729;&#1746; &#1575;&#1608;&#1585; &#1575;&#1711;&#1585; &#1662;&#1726;&#1585; &#1740;&#1729;&#1740; &#1705;&#1585;&#1608; &#1711;&#1746; &#1578;&#1608; &#1729;&#1605; &#1576;&#1726;&#1740; &#1662;&#1726;&#1585; &#1740;&#1729;&#1740; &#1705;&#1585;&#1740;&#1722; &#1711;&#1746; &#1575;&#1608;&#1585; &#1578;&#1605;&#1729;&#1575;&#1585;&#1740; &#1580;&#1605;&#1593;&#1740;&#1578; &#1584;&#1585;&#1575; &#1576;&#1726;&#1740; &#1705;&#1575;&#1605; &#1606;&#1729;&#1740;&#1722; &#1570;&#1574;&#1746; &#1711;&#1740; &#1575;&#1711;&#1585;&#1670;&#1729; &#1608;&#1729; &#1576;&#1729;&#1578; &#1729;&#1608;&#1722; &#1575;&#1608;&#1585;&#1576;&#1746; &#1588;&#1705; &#1575;&#1604;&#1604;&#1729; &#1575;&#1740;&#1605;&#1575;&#1606; &#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1608;&#1722; &#1705;&#1746; &#1587;&#1575;&#1578;&#1726; &#1729;&#1746; (&#65279;&#1777;&#1785;&#65279



8:59-
&#1575;&#1608;&#1585; &#1705;&#1575;&#1601;&#1585; &#1740;&#1729; &#1606;&#1729; &#1582;&#1740;&#1575;&#1604; &#1705;&#1585;&#1740;&#1722; &#1705;&#1729; &#1608;&#1729; &#1576;&#1726;&#1575;&#1711; &#1606;&#1705;&#1604;&#1746; &#1729;&#1740;&#1722; &#1576;&#1746; &#1588;&#1705; &#1608;&#1729; &#1729;&#1605;&#1740;&#1722; &#1729;&#1585; &#1711;&#1586; &#1593;&#1575;&#1580;&#1586; &#1606;&#1729; &#1705;&#1585; &#1587;&#1705;&#1740;&#1722; &#1711;&#1746; (&#65279;&#1781;&#1785;&#65279 &#1575;&#1608;&#1585; &#1575;&#8216;&#1606; &#1587;&#1746; &#1604;&#1681;&#1606;&#1746; &#1705;&#1746; &#1604;&#1740;&#1746; &#1580;&#1608; &#1705;&#1670;&#1726; (&#1587;&#1662;&#1575;&#1729;&#1740;&#1575;&#1606;&#1729 &#1602;&#1608;&#1578; &#1587;&#1746; &#1662;&#1604;&#1746; &#1729;&#1608;&#1574;&#1746; &#1711;&#1726;&#1608;&#1681;&#1608;&#1722; &#1587;&#1746; &#1580;&#1605;&#1593; &#1705;&#1585; &#1587;&#1705;&#1608; &#1587;&#1608; &#1578;&#1740;&#1575;&#1585; &#1585;&#1705;&#1726;&#1608; &#1705;&#1729; &#1575;&#1587; &#1587;&#1746; &#1575;&#1604;&#1604;&#1607; &#1705;&#1746; &#1583;&#1588;&#1605;&#1606;&#1608;&#1722; &#1662;&#1585; &#1575;&#1608;&#1585; &#1578;&#1605;&#1729;&#1575;&#1585;&#1746; &#1583;&#1588;&#1605;&#1606;&#1608;&#1722; &#1662;&#1585; &#1575;&#1608;&#1585; &#1575;&#8216;&#1606; &#1705;&#1746;&#1587;&#1608;&#1575; &#1583;&#1608;&#1587;&#1585;&#1608;&#1722; &#1662;&#1585; &#1580;&#1606;&#1729;&#1740;&#1722; &#1578;&#1605; &#1606;&#1729;&#1740;&#1722; &#1580;&#1575;&#1606;&#1578;&#1746; &#1575;&#1604;&#1604;&#1607; &#1575;&#1606;&#1729;&#1740;&#1722; &#1580;&#1575;&#1606;&#1578;&#1575; &#1729;&#1746; &#1729;&#1740;&#1576;&#1578; &#1662;&#1681;&#1746; &#1575;&#1608;&#1585; &#1575;&#1604;&#1604;&#1607; &#1705;&#1740; &#1585;&#1575;&#1729; &#1605;&#1740;&#1722; &#1580;&#1608; &#1705;&#1670;&#1726; &#1578;&#1605; &#1582;&#1585;&#1670; &#1705;&#1585;&#1608; &#1711;&#1746;&#1578;&#1605;&#1729;&#1740;&#1722; (&#1575;&#1587; &#1705;&#1575; &#1579;&#1608;&#1575;&#1576 &#1662;&#1608;&#1585;&#1575; &#1605;&#1604;&#1746; &#1711;&#1575; &#1575;&#1608;&#1585; &#1578;&#1605; &#1587;&#1746; &#1576;&#1746; &#1575;&#1606;&#1589;&#1575;&#1601;&#1740; &#1606;&#1729;&#1740;&#1722; &#1729;&#1608; &#1711;&#1740; (&#65279;&#1782;&#1776;&#65279



Just a jihad call is needed from Pak Army & all these so-called TTP/Taliban/Al-CIAdah etc will take a *u-turn* & will turn against US & her pets working for her...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Patrician

my name is arya said:


> *how will china react *



China will sit back, yawn...and probably issue a statement, at most. 

The Chinese are not silly enough to jeopardize their stellar growth and economy for Pakistan by confronting Uncle Sam in these times of global economic worries. 

The best option for China, for now, is to keep quiet and spend their energies in preventing their economy from the Eurozone and Dollar shocks.

Pakistan is not so important as to warrant that the Chinese imperil their relationship with Uncle Sam at this critical juncture.


----------



## karan.1970

AZADPAKISTAN2009 said:


> Lets discuss real scenarios that if Pakistan is attacked nucs will also be landing in India and even if its nuclear debrie it will still be carried over by air into India and destroy or effect Indian cities and population



And this helps Pakistan how ???


----------



## Patrician

sur said:


> THEY WILL RUN AWAY WHEN SHOWED A BOLD FACE...



They have not run away for the past 10 years. Are you doubting the boldness and the bravery of the Pathans?

Besides, the talibs mostly keep their faces hidden, don't they?


----------



## VCheng

sur said:


> No they won't ,,, they are cowards who are aggressive ONLY against those who demonstrate cowardice,,, Like Pakistanis are doing right now,,, N.Korea didn't & they didn't have guts to do anything against N.Korea... Iran didn't & they didn't do anything against Iran... "Ghar Kay Shair" the bullies who when confronted bolt away,,, I lived in West & know very wellfrom my first-hand experience how these strong-built-pork-eators screem like cats when confronted...
> 
> *THEY WILL RUN AWAY WHEN SHOWED A BOLD FACE...* they are cowards inside,,,



Of course you have the right to think that. I respectfully disagree, but please allow me to state mine too: When push comes to shove, the US military is the best in the world.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## longbrained

Simple. Learn from Iran to be sovereign and brave. Also just like Iran announce in the event of an attack by anyone including US/NATO, Pakistan will hit Israel. You see Israel is just like the balls of US. You threaten to hit the balls hard enough and US will never come for a fight. That is the truth. Simple but effective. Then Pakistan can negotiate on equal terms, and demand reparations for 1980's Mujahedin war as well as for this war on terror. Pakistan needs several hundred billion dollars and this should come now, or else Pakistan can threaten to close off the land and air corridor to Afghanistan giving an ultimatum of a week. After that US can move in and out their equipment and soldiers via Russia or Iran. That is if the constitution of those countries allow American weapons be transported across their territory.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sputnik

Ppl should watch diplomatic movements in coming days. I mean if senior US officials visit russia, china, ksa, india & discuss abt Pakistan. Then I think "boot on ground situation will not be far.
If preperations on war begins then I think Russia will definitely asked for it's share.
To keep china out of it... India will anondon vietnam... Ground forces will move to kashmir & akhnoor airbase. 
All such things to happen require atleast 6-7 months preps. Even if limited war breKout then still it will be of low intensity in the beginning. As Sir santro said... Major thrust will come from India later on


----------



## sur

VCheng said:


> Of course you have the right to think that. I respectfully disagree, but please allow me to state mine too: When push comes to shove, the US military is the best in the world.


So far they have been "best" against poor cave dwellers & those who barely had to feed their children a bread twice a day... "best" against iraq where under-cover-CIA in form of UN-inspectors made sure iraq was NOT able to fight back at all... I mean they are "best" only against those who show weakness... 

That's what I tried to tell u above... their "best" powers were sitting ducks against those who faced them bravely like N.Korea & Iran... Pakistanis have been showing cowardice & that's making them feel like lions,,, the day Pak-Army decided to confront them , their behavior would be NO different than that against N.Korea/Iran etc... 

There was a country (can't remember the name) who expelled US embassy for being involved in activities against their interests,,, US did NOTHING,,, & that country also restored it's peace...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## VCheng

sur said:


> So far they have been "best" against poor cave dwellers & those who barely had to feed theor children a bread twice a day...
> 
> That's what I tried to tell u above... their "best" powers were sitting ducks against those who faced then bravely like N.Korea & Iran... Pakistanis have been showing cowardice & that's making them feel like lions,,, the day Pak-Army decided to confront them , their behaviour would be NO different than that against N.Korea/Iran etc...
> 
> There was a country (can't remember the name) who expelled US embassy for being involved in activities against their interests,,, US did NOTHING,,, & that country also restored it's peace...



Like I said before, you have the right to think that. And, I still think that when push comes to shove, the US military is the best in the world.


----------



## crimemaster_gogo

pro pakistan said:


> i think,members from India and Pakistan give logical response to such matters.the people of India and Pakistan like each other,few hardliner,s from both sides play their dirty games.now it,s the time to reset India , Pakistan relations in best interest of their people,s development.both countries, India, Pakistan poverty ratio is extremely terrible.all the funds we waste in developing nukes,buying modern fighters,and all other weaponry,could change the fate of poor people of subcontinent.why we are fighting for last 62 years,pls do,nt mind ,for Kashmir issue,kashmiris hate both India and Pakistan.and it,s a harsh reality.most of you will have the right to disagree with me butt as a journalist ,i observe this harsh reality in Pakistani Kashmir on the sad occasion of 2005 deadly earthquake.both countries leaders should realize the ground realities.pls think about your people,not about nukes,fighter jets...etc.as the matter of possible US attack on FATA concerned,they are waiting for a long time,when will Americans attack on their territory.tribal people of Pakistan are natural born fighters,their traditions,their terrain,tough life style,love with every modern weapon,all things are signs of their bravery.most of tribes have a vast experience in gorilla war fare.they fought against Russia,afghan army and in most recent years against Pakistan army.if Americans attack their homes,they will attack their bases in Afghanistan.no one dare to challenge their sovereignty.their history is full of brave resistance against any aggression.so do,nt underestimate the capabilities of free tribal people of Pakistan.in this scenario, Pakistan army have no other option to fully support them and defend their homeland,it,s their primary duty.


agar hum logon may aqal hoti toh aaj yea PDF bhi na hota. but this is a hate and war mongering world. got to live and die with it.


----------



## crimemaster_gogo

Patrician said:


> They have not run away for the past 10 years. Are you doubting the boldness and the bravery of the Pathans?
> 
> Besides, the talibs mostly keep their faces hidden, don't they?


lol you are hurting his ego, don't go to far or else he will start abusing you. he has been calling India a US kept dog and yet he continues to be in green. he has a free pass lol. btw Mr be sur its you guys who are taking money to be bombed everyday by US not India or any other of US allies. and watch your f!lthy mouth. even we can say dogs pigs blah blah but won't stoop to your level. grow up!


----------



## SAUD-404

To enemies of Pakistan we have nothing to lose just bring it on...............


----------



## Peregrine

It's a crucial time for Pakistani policy framers and i am sure that Chinese would be in on the act. Any show of defiance & resilience at present will mold Pakistan's foreign policy into more of an independent foreign policy (with minimal or no influence of the Americans) in times to come.
Now is the time to break away from the Americans clutches, It's either now or never.


----------



## sur

VCheng said:


> Like I said before, you have the right to think that. And, I still think that when push comes to shove, the US military is the best in the world.


Imran Khan is singing similar tune as I am...  "Confrontation" is the way to go..
-


----------



## VCheng

sur said:


> Imran Khan is singing similar tune as I am...  "Confrontation" is the way to go..
> ..................



_"Be careful what you wish for, you just might get it!"_

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## American Pakistani

VCheng said:


> I will keep the flags as they are, thanks.
> 
> It is not any post that brings Pakistanis down morally; *it is Pakistanis themselves.*
> 
> After all, above the flags is my DP: TRUTH HURTS!



Yea of your kind.

------------------------------------------

Hey PDF guys just now i discover the secret about "who call themselves 'Indians' in US".

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Uchiha

King123 said:


> You are giving too much of importance to yourself. We can fight whole Pakistan with 1/4th of capability. It would be turned opposite if we do anything.
> 
> But we won't indulge in any such things, We neither need nor it will make any difference to us. So Stick with US-Pakistan. India has nothing to do with it.


 
So how many nm radius is your head? You know what? Ur not even worth it


----------



## VCheng

American Pakistani said:


> Yea of your kind.
> 
> ------------------------------------------
> 
> Hey PDF guys just now i discover the secret about "who call themselves 'Indians' in US".



Let's hear the secret how you came to that conclusion, since I can blast it to smithereens if I choose to do so. Try me.

My kind is the dedicated minority that keeps washing the blackness off the nation's face, and gets derided for doing so as thanks.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## American Pakistani

VCheng said:


> *Let's hear the secret how you came to that conclusion*, since I can blast it to smithereens if I choose to do so. Try me.
> 
> My kind is the dedicated minority that keeps washing the blackness off the nation's face, and gets derided for doing so as thanks.



Sorry this is not appropriate thread for opening a secret.


----------



## Thor

There will be NO invsaion..........Pakistan is not a hardware store where bailiffs can come in and take over control........

Even a champion fears an underdog as it can receive a very bloody nose.

There are options open to the Pakistan Armed Forces, and we will Inshallah see a chain of events unfolding in the coming weeeks and months............

I would not be surprised of the long awaited speculation by many members on this forum of a ICBM being revealed here by Pakistan Armed Forces for a "space program" (cough cough), I think we get the point...........The US is already aware and Pakistan has already indirectly made reference to tactical nukes being used against Indian forces if attacked........I thnk we know where that statement was pointing to.......

If, and I stress IF Pakistan does come out with an ICBM program, this in itself will deter any DIRECT adventure into Pakistan, however, in such a likelihod scenario then people should understand that there is a difference in a guerilla warfare tactic used by the Taliban and a conventional war as will be depolyed by the US and Pakistan. In such scenarios, weapon sof Mass Destruction, i.e. tactical nukes, and most of all, vacuum warheads are deployed in the thousands. I couldn't care less if it were the US Army, no one survives a vacuum attack on a conventional Military, I have seen these used and they are very very effective.........

The US is only found a scapegoat and it will posture around before getting lost from thisregion, and possibly leave behind something to become a thorn for Pakistan and assistance for the Indian, unfortunately for them, the Taliban have other plans, and I can now say thank God for that, that the Taliban wil be coming back and driving the Indian demon out of the country otherwise the INdians will end up making open enemies with the Taliban. In such a scenario where the US could not even curtail the Taliban, the IOK Part 2 will be pretty bloody, as I strongly believe the ISI should give India a taste of its medicine.

The Indian worked in balochistan during the Soviet occupation of Pakistan, although most attacks were limited to Blaochistan, a lot of others were carried out inside Pakistan

Pakistan responded with an uprising in IOK, and most attacks were limited to the valleys of IOK but some inside India.

India has now gone the full monty, with the whole of Pakistan

I think the ISI should also go the full monty now, for Pakistan it is a case of survival, for India, when the US episode concludes in Afghanistan, it will be one for theirs....God willing.....


----------



## VCheng

American Pakistani said:


> Sorry this is not appropriate thread for opening a secret.



Ah thank you so very much for keeping your secret safe. 

Oh, and if by chance you think you can prove me an Indian, I will be happy to take you on: Born and raised in Pakistan 100%.


----------



## PoKeMon

SAUD-404 said:


> To enemies of Pakistan we have nothing to lose just bring it on...............




Be proud of it.


----------



## pakdefender

In case open hostilities break out between Pakistan and America, first thing the citizens of Pakistan should do is storm the american embassy and drag out all the rats holed up in there. That&#8217;s the american command centre in Pakistan and that will need dismantling first and foremost.


----------



## SpArK

pakdefender said:


> In case open hostilities break out between Pakistan and America, first thing the citizens of Pakistan should do is storm the american embassy and drag out all the rats holed up in there. That&#8217;s the american command centre in Pakistan and that that will need dismantling first and foremost.



Thats a hell of a thought.. 

There are more people of ur nationality in US (even some mods ) than the Americans in Pakistan..

Now think again.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nitin Goyal

pakdefender said:


> In case open hostilities break out between Pakistan and America, first thing the citizens of Pakistan should do is storm the american embassy and drag out all the rats holed up in there. That&#8217;s the american command centre in Pakistan and that that will need dismantling first and foremost.



pakistan also have embassy and pakistanis in US.


----------



## SatishChandra's Assistant

Thor said:


> I would not be surprised of the long awaited speculation by many members on this forum of a ICBM being revealed here by Pakistan Armed Forces for a "space program" (cough cough), I think we get the point...........The US is already aware and Pakistan has already indirectly made reference to tactical nukes being used against Indian forces if attacked........I thnk we know where that statement was pointing to.......
> 
> If, and I stress IF Pakistan does come out with an ICBM program, this in itself will deter any DIRECT adventure into Pakistan, however, in such a likelihod scenario then people should understand that there is a difference in a guerilla warfare tactic used by the Taliban and a conventional war as will be depolyed by the US and Pakistan. In such scenarios, weapon sof Mass Destruction, i.e. tactical nukes, and most of all, vacuum warheads are deployed in the thousands. I couldn't care less if it were the US Army, no one survives a vacuum attack on a conventional Military, I have seen these used and they are very very effective.........


 
There is no need to wait for an ICBM. India has had its nuclear warheads emplaced in U. S. cities by its special forces (see my earlier post in this thread) and Pakistan can do the same.


----------



## pakdefender

Nitin Goyal said:


> pakistan also have embassy and pakistanis in US.



The Pakistani Emabssy in the United States is home to Hussain Haqqni .. he is anyway US ambassador to the US .. LOL .. the Americans can keep him.

The american emabssy in Pakistan is the nerve centre from where all american terror is being directed against Pakistan , dismantling that will mean blinding the americans at the beginning of the hostilities


----------



## Thor

SatishChandra's Assistant said:


> There is no need to wait for an ICBM. India has had its nuclear warheads emplaced in U. S. cities by its special forces (see my earlier post in this thread) and Pakistan can do the same.



What utter rubbish..............US satellites as well as heli's and other equipment would easily trace nuclear particles of such enrichment well before you get into their cities. 

This can only be done as an immediate attack, whilst entering the US.

However, on a good level ...............I HAVE NEVER SEEN SUCH UNITY GROW IN PAKISTAN BY ALL PARTIES AND PERSONS.......God bless....this is Unity Pakistan, thanks Adml Mullen, you fool


----------



## pakdefender

SpArK said:


> Thats a hell of a thought..
> 
> There are more people of ur nationality in US (even some mods ) than the Americans in Pakistan..
> 
> Now think again.



Well we are talking about how to defend our country in case of american aggression , we are not beating the war drums it&#8217;s the ugly bunch ( panetta the p!g , mullen the sullen and obama ) sitting in washington that are throwing accusations at us and making threats.
We will silence these SOBS if they attack us, by whatever means we have!


----------



## SatishChandra's Assistant

Thor said:


> What utter rubbish..............US satellites as well as heli's and other equipment would easily trace nuclear particles of such enrichment well before you get into their cities.
> 
> This can only be done as an immediate attack, whilst entering the US.


 
You need to educate yourself on the technical aspects of this. I will let other Pakistanis educate you; I will not do that.


----------



## Thor

SatishChandra's Assistant said:


> You need to educate yourself on the technical aspects of this. I will let other Pakistanis educate you; I will not do that.



Having served in the military I am pretty familiar with this aspect and it is only a Russian now indian wet dream. This strategy is flawed and fit for only a Hollywood movie. 

There are different detonation sequences to a nuclear warhead and the quickest is to build a seal of tungsten carbide around the nuclear material forcing the particles to bounce back into the isotope. Being an Indian doesn't make you all knowhow, however as before, the US has for long now had the means to locate such material of such enrichment to locate it and deal with it. Please get yourself uptodate with the current US nuclear advancements which are generations ahead of others


----------



## sur

Patrician said:


> *China will sit back, yawn*...and probably issue a statement, at most.


----------



## SQ8

American Pakistani said:


> Come on, i was not expecting this atleast from you, i don't know why people talking like this about Pakistan nukes, for God sake try to understand that Pak nukes are not lying in some open ground, lot of high ranking military & intel officials have made it clear that these assets are well protected & underground & i guess that it maybe strictly monitered 24/7 by ISI & IB agents whereas military's SSG commandos guard it so if any one wants to destroy it they will have to locate it(which is impossible, remember RD case) & if they find it they will have direct conflict with intel agents & SSG's, now this is not some IGI game that all will be in their favour.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 12:03 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:00 PM ----------
> 
> 
> 
> I've saw you support the post that bring Pakistanis morally down, why not remove great green & white flag that you can't respect.


Perhaps your reference to a game needs to be seen again.
If it were IGI, Pakistani forces would be able to just camp in a corner and wait for US forces to come in and kill them one by one.

However, this being reality.. Your nuclear installations(again read the installations part carefully)... and infrastructure would be targeted. Setting back any ability to produce fissile material for years if not permanently.
Pakistani warheads are scattered all over the country and no country can find them all. 
However.. by taking out our ability to produce more fissile material and targeting our delivery systems.
The US can reduce our abilities a lot.

As to monitoring and finding locations.
our immediate facilities.. such as those that provide the R&D.. and those that provide a large section of our enrichment.. and production facilities for warheads and delivery systems are pinpointed already.

The various underground storage sites.. the backup R&D locations hidden in plain sight.. 
they will go unscathed.
But those facilities cannot replace places like Our 4 primary reactors.. known and mapped SPD facilities... or nicely lined up F-16's, erieyes and TPS-77 radars.


----------



## The Vicious Kind

I see two scenarios ,

1.US/ISAF airstrikes and helo raids in Miranshah .

2.The above with an air campaign against pakistani military targets (nuclear installations ,airfields etc) followed by an invasion.

I ve got to say that the latter is highly improbable.Why would the US want to invade a country that has the seventh largest army made up of highly professional personal . Then their is the Nuclear deterrence,which you guys are grossly undermining .Has the US /Nato ever invaded a country that posses hundreds of nuclear weapons.I think an invasion in pakistan sounds illogical and inconceivable,considering that the us would have to engage in the largest military conflict ,since WW2.

But airstrike/airraids in miranshah against haqqani are highly probable ,have happened before.
I think this is what pakistan can do

1.Threaten the use of force ,before the operation.
2.protest in the UN.
3.Use its diplomatic channels ,such China (ive heard the their Vice Prime Minister is on his way) ,Saudi and turkey and the middleeast or whatever is left of it anyway.Iran can also be of help,as it considers the US its enemy.
4.Exit the WOT,make peace deals with the TTP .
5.This may sound a bit absurd but there is a huge population of Pakistani diaspora living in the EU,specially the Uk where we have more than 1 million pakistanis.Maybe the can play a role there.
6.A small nuclear test along the border,sort of a warning shot.


----------



## Kyusuibu Honbu

do the Musharraf thing .

Play by their rules now, improve economy , lessen dependence on USA , improve nuclear arsenal and delivery systems (though it may not help)


----------



## karan.1970

The Vicious Kind said:


> I see two scenarios ,
> 
> 1.US/ISAF airstrikes and helo raids in Miranshah .
> 
> 2.The above with an air campaign against pakistani military targets (nuclear installations ,airfields etc) followed by an invasion.
> 
> I ve got to say that the latter is highly improbable.Why would the US want to invade a country that has the seventh largest army made up of highly professional personal . Then their is the Nuclear deterrence,which you guys are grossly undermining .Has the US /Nato ever invaded a country that posses hundreds of nuclear weapons.I think an invasion in pakistan sounds illogical and inconceivable,considering that the us would have to engage in the largest military conflict ,since WW2.
> 
> But airstrike/airraids in miranshah against haqqani are highly probable ,have happened before.
> I think this is what pakistan can do
> 
> 1.Threaten the use of force ,before the operation.
> 2.protest in the UN.
> 3.Use its diplomatic channels ,such China (ive heard the their Vice Prime Minister is on his way) ,Saudi and turkey and the middleeast or whatever is left of it anyway.Iran can also be of help,as it considers the US its enemy.
> 4.Exit the WOT,make peace deals with the TTP .
> 5.This may sound a bit absurd but there is a huge population of Pakistani diaspora living in the EU,specially the Uk where we have more than 1 million pakistanis.Maybe the can play a role there.
> *6.A small nuclear test along the border,sort of a warning shot*.



Was a pretty logical analysis till the last point.. A nuclear test by Pakistan at this time will be as close to a national suicide as it can get..


----------



## SatishChandra's Assistant

Santro said:


> Perhaps your reference to a game needs to be seen again.
> If it were IGI, Pakistani forces would be able to just camp in a corner and wait for US forces to come in and kill them one by one.
> 
> However, this being reality.. Your nuclear installations(again read the installations part carefully)... and infrastructure would be targeted. Setting back any ability to produce fissile material for years if not permanently.
> Pakistani warheads are scattered all over the country and no country can find them all.
> However.. by taking out our ability to produce more fissile material and targeting our delivery systems.
> The US can reduce our abilities a lot.
> 
> As to monitoring and finding locations.
> our immediate facilities.. such as those that provide the R&D.. and those that provide a large section of our enrichment.. and production facilities for warheads and delivery systems are pinpointed already.
> 
> The various underground storage sites.. the backup R&D locations hidden in plain sight..
> they will go unscathed.
> But those facilities cannot replace places like Our 4 primary reactors.. known and mapped SPD facilities... or nicely lined up F-16's, erieyes and TPS-77 radars.


India's strategy for victory over the United States depends on destroying Washington and New York, with nuclear warheads already emplaced in these two cities, BEFORE the United States does any thing, with a warning that additional U. S. cities will be destroyed, with nuclear warheads already emplaced in them, if there is any retaliation. The only way the United States will be able to keep several additional cities from being destroyed, after the destruction of Washington and New York, is by doing nothing in return. Five years later India can finish the job with its coast-to-coast destruction. The key ingredient here is destroying Washington and New York BEFORE the United States does any thing, with a warning of additional U. S. cities being destroyed if there is any retaliation.


----------



## karan.1970

SatishChandra's Assistant said:


> India's strategy for victory over the United States depends on destroying Washington and New York, with nuclear warheads already emplaced in these two cities, BEFORE the United States does any thing, with a warning that additional U. S. cities will be destroyed, with nuclear warheads already emplaced in them, if there is any retaliation. The only way the United States will be able to keep several additional cities from being destroyed, after the destruction of Washington and New York, is by doing nothing in return. Five years later India can finish the job with its coast-to-coast destruction. The key ingredient here is destroying Washington and New York BEFORE the United States does any thing, with a warning of additional U. S. cities being destroyed if there is any retaliation.



Stop trolling buddy... and change your flags to real ones .. Pretty obvious what is being done here ....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## anonymus

Thor said:


> Having served in the military I am pretty familiar with this aspect and it is only a Russian now indian wet dream. This strategy is flawed and fit for only a Hollywood movie.
> 
> There are different detonation sequences to a nuclear warhead and the quickest is to build a seal of tungsten carbide around the nuclear material forcing the particles to bounce back into the isotope. Being an Indian doesn't make you all knowhow, however as before, the US has for long now had the means to locate such material of such enrichment to locate it and deal with it. Please get yourself uptodate with the current US nuclear advancements which are generations ahead of others




Thor,

He is a certified spammer suffering from schizophrenia (Type : delusional grandeur). IGNORE HIM


----------



## Faiez

blood said:


> 36.5% americans have guns in their homes , so .......



In NWFP and FATA etc, the bazooka per capita count is very very high...


----------



## Major Shaitan Singh

Pakistan can only defend itself by taking the WAR to US mainland...

US will never invade directly... they will cripple pakistan economy and military under UN umberalla like they did in Iraq... then they will make sectarian voilence and they will support one group and make some US pakistan a Prime Minister like Afghanistan.

I think US does not have capability to in act directly against Pakistan Army in their own land. 
US never get itself indulge with Neclear power (Think North Korea)


----------



## Moorkh

American Pakistani said:


> I don't think so. Currently US is having serious economic crises, it's debt has equal it's GDP, companies are closing & alot of jobless people are there in US, poverty is increasing. So today Americans are eager to hear anything related to jobs creation instead of opening a new war front & that also with a massive military power. It will not only be a political suicide but like US will hit its own foot by loosing more billions, increase of debts on US, death of soilders & most importantly US will loose it's strategic ally.



but an economy going downhill might be the best time to start a war. you have several unemployed men who can be recruited into the armed forces. the war will greatly increase demand for various goods giving an impetus to the manufacturing sector. also since the war will take place away from america, there will be no loss of infrastructure.

try looking at the GDP growth rate of various countries and correlating them with wars they fought


----------



## anonymus

pakdefender said:


> In case open hostilities break out between Pakistan and America, first thing the citizens of Pakistan should do is storm the american embassy and drag out all the rats holed up in there. Thats the american command centre in Pakistan and that will need dismantling first and foremost.


 

Wah Pakistani sher.

Storming embassy, Even though it may be a fad in countries having a particular religious profile,has someone ever questioned the morality of this act.

Embassies are protected by Vienna convention of diplomatic relations.It is one of the most inviolable law in international affairs and has never been violated except in Iranian hostage crisis,Japanese embassy hostage crisis and recent storming of Israeli embassy in Cairo.

Now many people here think that by storming an embassy they have done a very brave deed,this very pretext begs some question.

Is storming an embassy and taking defenceless diplomats hostage an act of valour?

Is it not a sign of impotence on part of stormtroopers?

How is it morally and philosophically different from an act of Rape?

Won't it be fitting for these stormtroopers to pick someone capable of defending like an American military outpost on border?

Gosh some people are brainwashed to such an extent that they can't even think straight.


----------



## LeGenD

Many people do no realize that US is already fighting a covert war in Pakistan but at a limited scale. The drone strike, CIA infiltration, and special forces raids are all part of this war. US has already killed thousands of people in this covert war in Pakistan (Afghanistan excluded).

Therefore, US is already militarily engaged in Pakistan. 

The kind of operations being discussed in this thread would be overt in nature but it won't be Iraq style invasion. These operations are more likely to be aimed towards probable/designated terrorist safe-havens in Pakistan in various parts of Khyber-Pakhtunkhwa, NWFP, and possibly Balochistan.

And honestly speaking, our military does have the resources to take decisive action against US forces. We are saving our resources for India. Therefore, all of this internet jingoism and chest-thumping is useless.

If we were as damn powerful as some fellow Pakistani try to claim, then the situation of this region would have been very different from what it is now.



Faiez said:


> In NWFP and FATA etc, the bazooka per capita count is very very high...


Does not matters. Armed civilians are no match against a professional military.


----------



## asad71

1. The thread starter needs to be thanked for this topic which is relevant and urgent. Starting a thought process by itself is the first step towards national defense.

2. Pakistanis at this juncture needs to reflect on the ideology and values for which the country was created. That will give you inner strength and unity. The Holy Qu'oran and the Hadith directs the Momin to the right course in any eventuality. Not "riposte", the Holy Qu'oran is your Doctrine of national defense. &#1606;&#1614;&#1589;&#1618;&#1585;&#1612; &#1605;&#1616;&#1617;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1604;&#1614;&#1617;&#1607;&#1616; &#1608;&#1614;&#1601;&#1614;&#1578;&#1618;&#1581;&#1612; &#1602;&#1614;&#1585;&#1616;&#1610;&#1576;&#1612; "Nasrum Minal Lahe wa Fathun Qarib". If you fight for the Truth, Victory shall be yours. For a Muslim it is an article of faith to bear arms to defend your nation if it is aggressed. If your house or land is occupied by the aggressor, you are required to fight and slaughter till your land/house is freed.

3. In mundane terms, remember the Algerians against the French; the Vietnamese against the Americans; the Iraqis, the Afghans against the Soviets and so on. While looking for the physical depth of Pakistan, you should not forget your cultural and spiritual depth spreading into the Ummah. All Muslims will forget their difference and stand by their brethren.


----------



## Farooq

Can our Chinese members tell us what is China's position in all of this?

To Indians: Don't bother replying. Most of us (Pakistanis) don't care what you think


----------



## SatishChandra's Assistant

Conventional arms are worthless against the United States; India's strategy for victory over the United States depends on destroying Washington and New York, with nuclear warheads already emplaced in these two cities by its special forces, BEFORE the United States does any thing, with a warning that additional U. S. cities will be destroyed, with nuclear warheads already emplaced in them, if there is any retaliation. Just one nuclear warhead of about twenty kilotons emplaced in each city will do the job. Just half a dozen nuclear warheads are needed to cover four cities in addition to Washington and New York though India said a few weeks ago that its nuclear warheads already emplaced in U. S. cities are way beyond the half a dozen that were originally mentioned. The only way the United States will be able to keep two, three, four or more additional cities from being destroyed, after the destruction of Washington and New York, is by doing nothing in return. Five years later India can finish the job with its coast-to-coast destruction.


----------



## King123

^^^^^^

What a false flag troller.

Reactions: Like Like:
 1


----------



## Donatello

There is going to be no invasion of Pakistan. Invasion means full fledged assault with the aim to capture enemy Capital and bring it under your flag. Islamabad ain't easy to capture considering the number of miles US tanks and armor will have to move up.

There may be limited strikes in the frontier areas, that's it.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## WHF

Drawn_Sword_of_God said:


> has that tactic worked on afghanistan? those cavemen "taliban" are still giving americans a run for their money
> when someone who doesnt have a clue on the topic, yet comments on it, then the result will be something similar to ur post.


Dude the tactics will work a 100% in pakistan.. Pakistan never wants to be an Afghanistan, it wants to progress, be wealthy, modern, strong, have neat shiny roads with mercs running on them, wants industries, want green fields with a happy population. And its needs made to turn afganistan into wat it is today. It needs kashmir to secure water and have more land and due to no muslim brotherhood, otherwise the ruling class in pakistan would not loose bangladesh.

Now imagine all ur roads dams buildings bombed, ur country being turned into somalia, heek the mere idea of this will make an average pakistani shiver to his limbs and they will beg for mercy before SAMMY..


----------



## WHF

penumbra said:


> There is going to be no invasion of Pakistan. Invasion means full fledged assault with the aim to capture enemy Capital and bring it under your flag. Islamabad ain't easy to capture considering the number of miles US tanks and armor will have to move up.
> 
> There may be limited strikes in the frontier areas, that's it.



This is more likely to happen..Now what is pakistan going to do against this threat .The way its going sooner or later us will strike the haqqanis..And if pakistan retaliates on US then they risk further military action on urban areas following with economic sanctions. So if an attack takes place the best the pakistanis can do is to tighten up the internal security and save their cities from further terrorist attacks as haqqanis will certainly target pakistani cities if they are not protected by the GOP..

pakistan is in no way to stop any military action by americans unless USA tries of an invasion..Pakistan cannot even risk being isolated by the NAto economy.. period.


----------



## Peregrine

Farooq said:


> Can our Chinese members tell us what is China's position in all of this?
> 
> To Indians: Don't bother replying. Most of us (Pakistanis) don't care what you think



Top Chinese security officials arrived in Pakistan today, a big slap on the face of all those, who said that China won't bother to support Pakistan.


----------



## Zabaniyah

Drawn_Sword_of_God said:


> okay...we are talking about a US attack on pakistan, not a opposite. Besides do you think those civilian americans will become soldiers?
> use ur brain man



I didn't know they (trolls) actually had brains, thanks for letting me know.

@Topic: With today's economic climate, a new war front is unlikely. Now, I am not saying that Pakistan military would defeat a US invasion. The point is, none of the Pakistanis would welcome any American occupation. 

Even in sanctions crippled Iraq, the world's most powerful military had a hard time occupying it. The operations that revolve around such occupations are very expensive if taken long. 

The US is primarily concerned about militant attacks on US and NATO convoys. Apparently, those militant groups are backed by Pakistan.

Here's an interesting article:
US-Pakistan ties 'heading for meltdown'

For the US, the alternative supply route can be in Uzbekistan if things don't improve.


----------



## Khan_patriot

two phrases ALLAH HO AKBAR. JIHAD FI SABI LILLAH.......


----------



## Jango

I met a guy today, well a boy of about 17. He said to one of his friends that 'Chalo yar, Pakistan amreeka ki jang ab kabhi bhi honay lagi hai, tum kis ki side lay rahay ho? Kiya Pakistan kuch kar sakay ga'? 

I blame it on the media and naive thinking. America is not going to invade Pakistan and put boots on the ground before the pullout from Afghanistan. Neither they are gonna come much further than a few miles of the border. This whole war scenario is really naive thinking and paranoia. Embargoes, sanctions and all that might come, but definitely not a war.


----------



## Leviza

WHF said:


> This is more likely to happen..Now what is pakistan going to do against this threat .The way its going sooner or later us will strike the haqqanis..And if pakistan retaliates on US then they risk further military action on urban areas following with economic sanctions. So if an attack takes place the best the pakistanis can do is to tighten up the internal security and save their cities from further terrorist attacks as haqqanis will certainly target pakistani cities if they are not protected by the GOP..
> 
> pakistan is in no way to stop any military action by americans unless USA tries of an invasion..Pakistan cannot even risk being isolated by the NAto economy.. period.



lol thats what one bharti can dream off 
well even if US just tried to hit any part of Pakistan , we will use full force to eliminate US factor from afghanistan soil and US knows this , Pakistani will not just sit there and see US attacking inside Pakistan...

US knows that if Pakistan with the help of US can get rid of USSR in Afghanistan then there are other powers who love to support Pakistan to get rid of USA in Afghanistan ..  mind it Pakistan is not going anywhere, its USA who is more at risk then us ....


----------



## fd24

SatishChandra's Assistant said:


> Conventional arms are worthless against the United States; India's strategy for victory over the United States depends on destroying Washington and New York, with nuclear warheads already emplaced in these two cities by its special forces, BEFORE the United States does any thing, with a warning that additional U. S. cities will be destroyed, with nuclear warheads already emplaced in them, if there is any retaliation. Just one nuclear warhead of about twenty kilotons emplaced in each city will do the job. Just half a dozen nuclear warheads are needed to cover four cities in addition to Washington and New York though India said a few weeks ago that its nuclear warheads already emplaced in U. S. cities are way beyond the half a dozen that were originally mentioned. The only way the United States will be able to keep two, three, four or more additional cities from being destroyed, after the destruction of Washington and New York, is by doing nothing in return. Five years later India can finish the job with its coast-to-coast destruction.



This is an interesting observation sir that must alarm the USA.


----------



## King123

I think Pakistan media and Internet warriors are exaggeration US invasion. 

US will not invade, Not because they don't have capability but they don't need.

maximum they will do surgical strike at terrorist camp.

why they will do that ?? I don't find any concrete reason. Iraq and Afghanistan was different case. 




---------- Post added at 04:53 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:52 PM ----------




superkaif said:


> This is an interesting observation sir that must alarm the USA.



He is false flagger who is trolling and saying something which is not possible.


----------



## Khan_patriot

nuclearpak said:


> I met a guy today, well a boy of about 17. He said to one of his friends that 'Chalo yar, Pakistan amreeka ki jang ab kabhi bhi honay lagi hai, tum kis ki side lay rahay ho? Kiya Pakistan kuch kar sakay ga'?



i m 16 and i m not war junkie but i love my nation to the core and m ready to live or die for it, the media you are blaming has not yet curropted alot the youth as i know many like me.........


----------



## Jango

Khan_patriot said:


> i m 16 and i m not war junkie but i love my nation to the core and m ready to live or die for it, the media you are blaming has not yet curropted alot the youth as i know many like me.........



Everybody loves his nation, we should get realistic, the US is not going to attack Pakistan for a number of reasons.


----------



## fd24

King123 said:


> I think Pakistan media and Internet warriors are exaggeration US invasion.
> 
> US will not invade, Not because they don't have capability but they don't need.
> 
> maximum they will do surgical strike at terrorist camp.
> 
> why they will do that ?? I don't find any concrete reason. Iraq and Afghanistan was different case.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ---------- Post added at 04:53 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:52 PM ----------
> 
> 
> 
> He is false flagger who is trolling and saying something which is not possible.



I know. I am fully aware that India would sh*t itself at even the thought of mentioning anything against the USA. We know in particular how you guys like to suck up to uncle Sam.
Striking USA lolzzzzzzzzzzzzzz

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dalai Lama

superkaif said:


> I know. I am fully aware that India would sh*t itself at even the thought of mentioning anything against the USA. We know in particular how you guys like to suck up to uncle Sam.
> Striking USA lolzzzzzzzzzzzzzz



Oh I dunno', we kept our cool when Nixon sent over an Aircraft Carrier for you guys.


----------



## IND151

Peregrine said:


> It's time for Pakistan to play smart and hit the raw nerve, For starters, by threatening America with nuclear proliferation in Middle East, will throw aMerIcanS into a tizz. Secondly, wars are to brave & vigilant not mighty........So bring it on, Yankee-Doodles!



Pakistan is not in position to do such thing. not when Pakistan is infiltrated by very strong network of CIA. 

if you even try to do such thing expect rebellion in Pakistani army by US paid generals and toppled ISI, army top brass.


----------



## Battle Axe

Folks, there aint an invasion comming up. The most they will go for is a very limited surgical strike, which too can be dettered by PAF patrols.


----------



## SatishChandra's Assistant

superkaif said:


> I know. I am fully aware that India would sh*t itself at even the thought of mentioning anything against the USA. We know in particular how you guys like to suck up to uncle Sam.
> Striking USA lolzzzzzzzzzzzzzz



This is what Satish Chandra has said about himself and other Indians in his thread titled 'How India Will Win A Nuclear War With The United States Starting Now' in the India Defence Forum:-
--------------START QUOTE------------------

P. S. RAW routinely posts abuse on what Satish Chandra says; ignore it; these criminals are guilty of the gravest treason -- see above -- and deserve the death penalty and that is what they will get.

The following that Satish Chandra has said is relevant here:-
"Indians as a rule are inferior Indian niggers unfit to talk about strategic matters, especially if it involves the White Master in any way, which it always does. That is why in his 'Mein Kampf' Adolf Hitler said "As for India, I would rather see India under the British than under any one else". It is not just that a handful of the British from half way around the world ruled India for centuries; a lot of other people from various countries did that for a thousand years before that. 

A modern day Babar will start each day by killing a million Indians before breakfast every morning, though some think three million will be better (this number can be herded into fairly small extermination circles and then a neutron bomb exploded over them). 

I am an Indian, but as far above the other Indians as they may be above cockroaches."

The following that Satish Chandra has said is also relevant here:-
(The Hindu, September 20, 2011: The Hindu : Opinion / Lead : This threat is not just for the birds ) 
"INDIA'S MILITARY CHIEFS LICK BOOTS OF THE WHITE MASTER. They should be licking my boots instead or they are headed for the compost heap. They did not mind licking the boots of George Fernandes who faked an inability to speak for several years to avoid having to answer for his collaboration in crimes against me and against India. Vajpayee is still faking an inability to speak for the same reason. I am infinitely better than either of them. I am India's expert in strategic defence, the father of India's strategic program including the Integrated Guided Missile Development Program, the world's greatest scientist (my biography is in Marquis' Who's Who in the World, 2011 and earlier editions) and India's legitimate ruler. JOIN INDIA'S WAR OF INDEPENDENCE, go to JoinIndiaWarOfIndependence.blogspot.com. There you will also find a reference to K. Subrahmanyam staging his fake death and fleeing to the United States to escape punishment for his crimes against me and sabotage of India's defence. A link there also shows him, along with the CIA Director Michael Hayden, coming on line on August 9, 2008 and offering to transfer one crore rupees into my account within 48 hours if I agree to cooperate with them. Less than a week after I wrote, on September 13 '11, that RAW -- which works as a branch of the CIA against India -- will have to be rubbed out and all its present and past employees killed, a former head of RAW, from 2007 to 2009, Ashok Chaturvedi has staged his fake death, at the age of 63, from 'multiple organ failure'. When I wrote about a former head of RAW, Vikram Sood, citing the white Christian headmaster of a missionary school he attended as the fount of all wisdom on various issues in a column in Hindustan Times and referring to Indians as worshippers of snakes and monkeys on a Times of India blog, this bugger Chaturvedi put in the media an 'expose' of himself and his wife using government aircraft to visit temples. A couple days ago, after ending his fake inability to speak, Fernandes had a video posted on Bharat-Rakshak showing him having a photograph of the Italian whore removed from a group of photographs, of former President Rajendra Prasad, etc., at the Constitution Club, demanding on what basis her photograph was put there (" because she is white?") because around September 11 '11 I had written "The head of the Strategic Forces Command is a Christian and now the head of the Indian Air Force is also a Christian, not to mention that the Defence Minister is a Christian as was his predecessor [Fernandes] -- motivated appointments, at the direction of the CIA, of armed forces chiefs who would be loyal to the Italian whore and to the white countries, expressly made to prevent India from emerging from slavery." But India's armed forces chiefs lick the boots of the White Master regardless of their religion."

Satish Chandra" 
-------------END QUOTE-----------------

The point is that India's nuclear forces obey Satish Chandra; he does not need India's conventional forces or the rest of the government or citizenry to defend India. India's prime minister Manmohan Singh, an American boot-licker until now, avoided meeting the American president Obama while in New York to attend the U. N. General Assembly session last week and met Iran's president instead -- because of the fear of Satish Chandra. The point so far as this thread is concerned is that Pakistan does not need its conventional forces -- which in fact will be worthless against the United States -- to defend against the United States; it needs only its nuclear warheads -- it does not even need missiles -- emplaced by its special forces in Washington, New York and other U. S. cities, used in the manner I have prescribed in my earlier posts in this thread, for victory over the United States.


----------



## Erhabi

Pakistan can start by attacking US bases in Afghanistan by covertly sending SSGs,.. we cant win in a head to head war as they are much more technologically advanced thn us..dig in deep n wait till they launch ground offensive until thn just create mayhem in Afghanistan and supply military grade explosives and weapons to Haqqanis so they cud easily blow up and attack American installations APCs tanks..troops in Afghanistan...IMO war is not going to happen.. Americans are not idiots but we shud be prepared


----------



## Dash

superkaif said:


> I know. I am fully aware that India would sh*t itself at even the thought of mentioning anything against the USA. We know in particular how you guys like to suck up to uncle Sam.
> Striking USA lolzzzzzzzzzzzzzz



With due respect.

Time and again by our words and actions we prove that we dont lick anybody, However the same topic comes in everytime. I wonder why people live in denial.

or is it I am getting something wrong here. Please elaborate what makes you think so.
I am sure if (god forbid) some situation arises where Pak is being targeted for its nukes pls be assured that US hadnt consulted India while doing so. Neither we will support such a surgical strikes even though it is in our interest. 

When I say our interest, I emphasize that our interest is not in disarming pakistan by strikes because that violates the sovergnity of the state, but by diplomatic means. To start that you need a stable govt which can function by itself not by your Army. I am sure today your govt doesnt even know what the army is upto in matters of security like it did to Nawaz sherif for whatever reasons.


----------



## asad71

It was said that Mush had given an undertaking to USA that Pakistan would not manufacture rockets/missiles capable of hitting targets in Israel. (Must be correct, because Israeli PM was the first to call him to invite and settle in Israel after he was ousted.) What would be the situation now? USA will not launch any major assault till Pak nuclear assets have been neutralized - for which Israelis have been planning strikes.


----------



## Kompromat

Time to go Yankee hunting.


----------



## fd24

Aeronaut said:


> Time to go Yankee hunting.



No yaar. Lets leave it to SantraChandras Assistant.


----------



## King123

superkaif said:


> I know. I am fully aware that India would sh*t itself at even the thought of mentioning anything against the USA. We know in particular how you guys like to suck up to uncle Sam.
> Striking USA lolzzzzzzzzzzzzzz



Don't talk rubbish.

It's your country who were licking Uncle SAM since 1947. US was never India's friend.

Now, we are making better relation. Why you have pain ? When we didn't had problem for half century when you had relation ?? we not taking aid, We making mutual relation which Pakistan never understood. Why you licking Chinese ?? Will they come to stop strike ?? lolz 

You are highly frustrated. When US was on Pakistan side for half century, It's good and now we have good relation, Then it's bad ?? Even When it's not depend on Aid or any kind of help. it's mutual. What a hypocrisy.


----------



## Drawn_Sword_of_God

danger007 said:


> I neva said that pak army will sit calm. But US have far more power ful army than pak, technically, quality wise, quantity wise US is decades ahead of us. Accept that US have more sufficient intelligence agencies better than ur isi, example OBL raid ur isi said we dnt have any info about osama lives in pak.............


with all that "PLUS" for the USA military they still cant defeat the cavemen called taliban.


----------



## Drawn_Sword_of_God

King123 said:


> Don't talk rubbish.
> 
> It's your country who were licking Uncle SAM since 1947. US was never India's friend.
> 
> Now, we are making better relation. Why you have pain ? When we didn't had problem for half century when you had relation ?? we not taking aid, We making mutual relation which Pakistan never understood. Why you licking Chinese ?? Will they come to stop strike ?? lolz
> 
> You are highly frustrated. When US was on Pakistan side for half century, It's good and now we have good relation, Then it's bad ?? Even When it's not depend on Aid or any kind of help. it's mutual. What a hypocrisy.


what do you mean? US achieved one of its biggest goals when it helped pakistan. That was to defeat communism and pakistan played a huge role in that, do you think the US had balls to do a 1on1 against the soviets? dont talk out of your ***. At least the chinese dont backstab us, unlike the US. And how do we lick the US? go to any street in pakistan and ask the local people what they think about US and youll get ur answer, stop making urself look like a retard

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## King123

Drawn_Sword_of_God said:


> what do you mean? US achieved one of its biggest goals when it helped pakistan. That was to defeat communism and pakistan played a huge role in that, do you think the US had balls to do a 1on1 against the soviets? dont talk out of your ***. At least the chinese dont backstab us, unlike the US. And how do we lick the US? go to any street in pakistan and ask the local people what they think about US and youll get ur answer, stop making urself look like a retard



NO. Not correct.

US was anti-India for very long time. They even sent Aircraft carrier in 1971 in Bay of Bengal against India. But we had very good relation with USSR (Super power at that time).

Pakistan-US were very good friends in 80's and 90's. Check the history. 

Check, How much US helped Pakistan in Military and Aid. 10 bailout in IMF.

Only for last few years, Our relation with US improved. What we are buying from US ?? Nothing. We rejected F-18, for the sake of European Rafale or Typhoon, We rejected F-35, for the sake of Russian PAK FA and many more. These 2 deals were worth of 30 Billion $.

Now, we have good relation, Even we have good relation with Russia also. Tell me 1 major economy with whom, we have bad relation except China ? NONE. It's our success that we have good relation with everyone. It's Mutual. We don't need US. We are mutual friends same like with any country.

People should not forget that INDIA-PAKISTAN are enemy and not friends. When China can become friend of Pakistan then US can also become friend of India. It works in this way. We have mutual relation with every country.

We have good relation with Israel, You all may call Zionist and whatever. But we don't hate Israel. That is fact. Everyone has different opinion.


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Mr. Khan said:


> Even Today 50% pakistanis depend on US aid for food...without US Pakistan is nothing...all Pakistani hail great US for keeping your stomach full



Says a pashtun wannabe whose 85% fellowmen lives under 1$ and where 2-3 million kids die of hunger!

Son Pakistan doesnt survive on 1 billion $ unlike ur country tht still begs UN,UK n USA for billions in aid!

Our expats alone send us around 15 billion $ every year..... so get lost.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fd24

King123 said:


> Don't talk rubbish.
> 
> It's your country who were licking Uncle SAM since 1947. US was never India's friend.
> 
> Now, we are making better relation. Why you have pain ? When we didn't had problem for half century when you had relation ?? we not taking aid, We making mutual relation which Pakistan never understood. Why you licking Chinese ?? Will they come to stop strike ?? lolz
> 
> You are highly frustrated. When US was on Pakistan side for half century, It's good and now we have good relation, Then it's bad ?? Even When it's not depend on Aid or any kind of help. it's mutual. What a hypocrisy.



Showing your lack of mental agility. Pakistan leaders and your leaders lick USA bottoms and suck up for their personal gain. The same cant be said for the Pakistani population. It is well documented of the Indian inferiority complex - just Google it and you will see what im talking about. Wish you guys would realize there is no need to drop your tongues out of your mouths and allow it to drag along the floor. Your are a fine upstanding nation that doesn't need to kiss white bottoms anymore. Colonialism no more young man.
Back on topic US will not invade Pakistan so Indians can stop getting over excited and having wet dreams.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## King123

Mr. Khan said:


> Even Today 50% pakistanis depend on US aid for food...without US Pakistan is nothing...all Pakistani hail great US for keeping your stomach full



They know everything but they always want to ignore. Truth Hurts.

A Country who is taking Aid/Military aid for last 50 years from US is saying Why we making good relation with US ? Height of hypocrisy. we are not taking any help. 

India was, is and will be strong. We never needed help when we needed the most. Now, it looks funny. 

We should make very good relation with US on mutual understanding.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dalai Lama

^^^

Can you give us an example of Indian leaders "licking" USA bottoms?


----------



## VelocuR

Santro said:


> Perhaps your reference to a game needs to be seen again.
> 
> If it were IGI, Pakistani forces would be able to just camp in a corner and wait for US forces to come in and kill them one by one.
> 
> However, this being reality.. Your nuclear installations(again read the installations part carefully)... and infrastructure would be targeted. Setting back any ability to produce fissile material for years if not permanently.
> Pakistani warheads are scattered all over the country and no country can find them all.
> However.. by taking out our ability to produce more fissile material and targeting our delivery systems.
> The US can reduce our abilities a lot.
> 
> As to monitoring and finding locations.
> our immediate facilities.. such as those that provide the R&D.. and those that provide a large section of our enrichment.. and production facilities for warheads and delivery systems are pinpointed already.
> 
> The various underground storage sites.. the backup R&D locations hidden in plain sight..
> they will go unscathed.
> But those facilities cannot replace places like Our 4 primary reactors.. known and mapped SPD facilities... or nicely lined up F-16's, erieyes and TPS-77 radars.




so what will Pakistan Army will do or recommendations to safeguards these targeted sites? or sitting waiting to fix it again another years?


----------



## King123

superkaif said:


> Showing your lack of mental agility. Pakistan leaders and your leaders lick USA bottoms and suck up for their personal gain. The same cant be said for the Pakistani population. It is well documented of the Indian inferiority complex - just Google it and you will see what im talking about. Wish you guys would realize there is no need to drop your tongues out of your mouths and allow it to drag along the floor. Your are a fine upstanding nation that doesn't need to kiss white bottoms anymore. Colonialism no more young man.
> Back on topic US will not invade Pakistan so Indians can stop getting over excited and having wet dreams.



Don't talk about our leaders. Keep it till Pakistan leaders. Our Leaders are far better. We don't compromise on sovereignity.

Pakistan is 2nd highest aid taker from US after Israel. We don't take. You licking China and US since 1947. We didn't had any relation with both. Now, with US. We don't take Aid, We work on mutual relation otherwise we have many options and reject. 

We don't have inferiority complex but superiority complex. You don't have anything which makes you superior. International relation ? Economy ? Defence capability ? Nothing. Just start Google trend and check Bollywood. lol.


Why you bothered about India-US relation ? we never bothered about US-Pakistan relation or even Pakistan-China relation .


----------



## Faiez

LeGenD said:


> Does not matters. Armed civilians are no match against a professional military.



FATA militants are tough. They gave Pak Army a tough challenge. Afghan taliban still remain in huge numbers even after 10years of US presence.


----------



## fd24

Mr. Khan said:


> yeah...a nice time ahead...our work is being done for free
> long live US



Your work? Please Mr Khan make sure you keep wearing the nappy as you are the type that would sh*t yourself. Due to the invention of the internet little dim wits like you can sit at home in the comfort of your own nappy and post retard statements on here without fear. In reality you are type of hiding under the bed if someone knocked on your door.
By mentioning poverty you are showing how dumb you are? I don't want to be disrespectful to my Indian friends and mention numerous articles of Indian poverty as its off topic and not befitting the rules of the forum. Needless to say people living in glass houses shouldn't throw stones..


----------



## VelocuR

Mr. stupid Khan trolling, can you stop this now for being off-topics. Or should we request Moderators to ban Indian terrorists which will be success...

Thank for your true colors. 

*Back to topic pls. *


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Mr. Khan said:


> You should be thankful to US
> 
> 
> Pakistan: 8 Hunger Facts | WFP | United Nations World Food Programme - Fighting Hunger Worldwide




The fake pashtun is quiet retarded:
17% Poverty rate in Pakistan - World Bank - Page 2

Get lost.


----------



## Dalai Lama

Still waiting for you to name some Indian leaders who "licked" American bottoms superkaif...


----------



## *Awan*

Read This

Daily Express News Story

if Americans attacked jihad will become compulsory.Scholars of Ehle sunnat

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## King123

Pakistani Nationalist said:


> The fake pashtun is quiet retarded:
> 17% Poverty rate in Pakistan - World Bank - Page 2
> 
> Get lost.




Wrong data. Also, That is very old link before WOT.



> *According to Pakistans Planning Commission, poverty rate has jumped from 23.9 to 37.5 percent in the last three years.* The commission has estimated that in 2005 there were 35.5 million people living below the poverty line but in 2008 their number increased to over 64 million. Consequently, unemployment has also increased.



Poverty in Pakistan | Pakistan Today | Latest news, Breaking news, Pakistan News, World news, business, sport and multimedia

India's poverty will fall from 51% to 22% by 2015: UN report


Pakistan poverty is much more than India. Also, There is no recent census by GoP to avoid embarrassed.


----------



## anonymus

Nomi965 said:


> Read This
> 
> Daily Express News Story
> 
> if Americans attacked jihad will become compulsory.Scholars of Ehle sunnat



Question is would that be enough?


----------



## *Awan*

anonymus said:


> Question is would that be enough?



more than enough.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RazPaK

King123 said:


> Wrong data. Also, That is very old link before WOT.
> 
> 
> 
> Poverty in Pakistan | Pakistan Today | Latest news, Breaking news, Pakistan News, World news, business, sport and multimedia
> 
> India's poverty will fall from 51% to 22% by 2015: UN report
> 
> 
> Pakistan poverty is much more than India. Also, There is no recent census by GoP to avoid embarrassed.










The worst slums in Karachi don't look this bad.

BTW, I'm not bashing anyone. I think the balcony collapsing was a tragic incident.


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

King123 said:


> Wrong data. Also, That is very old link before WOT.
> 
> 
> 
> Poverty in Pakistan | Pakistan Today | Latest news, Breaking news, Pakistan News, World news, business, sport and multimedia




What a load of bullshyt... the data is from 2008-2009 and according to world bank poverty fell from 23% to 17%.... while ur posting stupid crap abt 37%?with no reliable source!



> India's poverty will fall from 51% to 22% by 2015: UN report
> 
> 
> Pakistan poverty is much more than India. Also, There is no recent census by GoP to avoid embarrassed.



Lol ur from a country which has more poor than whole of africa.... with 85% poor people... even according to the report its 51%!

Also ur countrys standard of poverty is so low... every guy who earns 10 cents per day is above poverty line? LOL


And u just added 100 million more people t0 poverty last year.


----------



## Shameel

blood said:


> 36.5% americans have guns in their homes , so .......


 
Yes, but they're not sitting next to Afghanistan.


----------



## SQ8

Topic no longer on US invasion.
Closed.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------

